# Synthèse Macbook : Un Modèle Raté



## bertrand (17 Juin 2006)

*Inutile de poursuivre plus longtemps la politique de l'autruche et de tourner en dérision les mésaventures des acheteurs des macbooks. Le produit est truffé de malfaçons, Apple doit rappeler toute la série. 

Une synthèse en copier-coller des récents problèmes de ces portables. On peut se demander qu'est-ce qui marchait bien dessus finalement !

shampoovictim :* L'écran brillant me dérange pas, encore que si en fait, on voit trop la poussière dessus / aïe ça chauffe par contre j'ai les genoux a 35° / mais vivement 2go de ram, saloperie de Rosetta
*Cornelius :* J'en ai déjà parlé ici mais le lecteur CD déconne à l'importation/lecture 
*raka :* Chauffe assez fort /  écran tres beau sauf pour la remanence et un pixel mort
*emy648 :* décollement dans le coin inférieur gauche et en dessous du trackpad 
*gaban :* Lors de la premiere utilisation de l' alime, celle-ci siffla / bon, nouveau problème avec mon macbook, les touches "espace" et "effacer" ne répondent plus
*McSly :* Ma batterie m'a lâché 5h après avoir reçu mon ordi
pour moi, depuis que je l'ai, à 4 reprises je n'ai pas pû le démarrer en appuyant sur *sandrine91 :* le bouton d'alimentation. j'ai été obligé d'enlever la batterie et de la remettre pour qu'il démarre
*Solol :* J'ai reçu un MacBook blanc il y a une semaine et je rencontre le problème suivant : lorque le portable n'est pas connecté au secteur, il perd la connexion Wifi
*pifou2  :* Mes parents ont reçu leur MacBook le 12 juin, et impossible de le faire démarrer. Après plusieurs tentatives téléphoniques avec Apple, retour à l'envoyeur et en attente du 2ème.
*Fondug :* Ben des touches qui ne fonctionnent plus, ce n'est pas "grave" mais c'est trés pénible / j'avais trouvé la fabrication un peu cheap. Ben voilà, sur le coté de l'écran, la coque n'est pas super bien fixée. Oh, rien de méchant, ça fait un petit "clac" quand on appuie / fabrication et/ou des matériaux employés. A mon avis, d'ici peu de temps, ça risque de couiner, de grincer,
*Mancioday :* Vous pensez que ça va s'arranger ce probleme de bruit dès que le CPU dépasse les 70° ? C'est franchement angoissant
*Cornelius :* le problème le plus répandu sur ces MacBook n''est ni la rémanence, ni la décoloration, ni la surchauffe, mais le superdrive qui déconne aléatoirement / Où est-ce-que quelqu'un témoignait du fait que ses ventilos se mettent marche toutes les 10 secondes pour s'arrêter tout de suite??
*sleb :* il chauffe énormément par le dessous (à long terme, pas glop pour l'ordi dans sa globalité) / pas encore assez de softs intelisés / que rosetta n'est pas aussi véloce qu'on voudrait nous le faire croire / il se salit un peu vite à mon gout
*laf :* j'ai quand même de sérieux doutes sur la réelle mise au point de cet ordi / il chauffe quand même pas mal malgré la faible sollicitation des tâches, surtout dessous vers la gauche.
*jeff_shanghai :* moi j'ai mon MB depuis 2 mois environ et j'ai importé pas mal de CD. Parfois j'ai failli devenir fou... le Superdrive ne voulait pas recracher les disques
*swedishmacbook :* Oui, il chauffe.. limite supportable pour les doudouilles! Et parfois je me pose des questions... est-ce dans la limite du supportable (pour lui... pas pour moi!!)?? / Oui, le tourage plastique de l'écran se "déclique" du coté gauche....(si je rappuie dessus ça se reclique...enfin temporairement!) / j'ai peur de bouisiller l'isigh à chaque fois que j'ouvre ou ferme la bête / Oui, je vais devoir renoncer à ma frappe, disons "sportive", de peur que les jetons de scrabbles (les touches..) ne se barrent.... / Oui, il siffle ce ventilo (1s je m'allume, 1/2s je m'éteins, puis je me rallume!!)
*ba2 :* par contre OUI pas genial, il chauffe mais vraiment de trop, en 2h (analyse de mp3s donc conso.cpu a 90%) le dessus (a gauche du trackpad) etait brulant !!!
*Airtunes :* Je remarque un défaut au niveau de la webcam ; de chaque coté de cette webcam, le plastique s'enfonce avec un bruit disgracieux. /
La mouette : Ils deviennent brun ...
*samoussa :* ma coque semble se décoller au niveau du trackpad là ou c' est creusé pour l'ouverture. On voit bien qu'entre les bords de la coque et cet endroit situé au milieu, la coque du dessus gondole. / ça plus la remanence qui me pète les yeux / je suis passé à la fnac ce matin et que celui qu'ils ont se decolle au niveau des ports et que l'ecran bave pire que le mien / Le texte a même tendance à se brouiller voir à s'effacer. Le soir même en baissant vraiment la luminosité, ça me fait mal à mes oeils / J'estime qu'à 1300  j'ai le droit à une dalle de qualité / le type se sert plus de la moitié du temps d'un clavier externe et d'une souris, et apres 12 jours des decolorations apparaissent!! Ca signifie peut être que cela n'a rien à voir avec la sudation ou quelque chose du genre, mais plutot avec le plastic employé pour la coque interne.
*terkou :* dis donc 3semaines, et déjà il "bronze"!!! sérieux c'est abuser !!  / quelques défaut de jeu entre les différentes pièces sur le MB blanc! /  l'OS est canon, mais ce serai bien que le materiel suivent... /
minimaniac :  la bordure en bas à droite juste à côté du trackpad, ce n'est rien de bien grave, juste un commencement de décoloration / Je vais appeller Apple pour changer mon MacBook, car il y a des limites
*pbas400 :* probleme d espacement qui se cree de + en + entre la coque et le repose main (dans l angle droit) et aussi au niveau du touchpad, et un peu derriere ou c est pas parfait au niveau ventilo.
et si je regarde aussi sous la webcam...
*stubborn :* petit ressort de biais sous la touche enter
*gootch :* ils pouvaient pas reprendre la meme finition que l'ibook franchement au lieu de revoir la qualité à la baisse... Il se moque du monde Défaut de jeunesse, défaut de jeunesse....... ils peuvent pas les tester leurs produits sur la longévité (hardware, software et finition).
*chupastar :* Je suis passé à trois Fnac différentes ... Tous chauffaient beaucoup ... Au niveau du décollement de la coque, oui j'ai pu voir que ça ne collait pas parfaitement sur tous les modèles.
*Jndo  :* Pour la bureautique c'est un peu moins bien que ce qu'annonce Apple (j'ai utilisé 25% de la batterie en une heure
*ficelle :* quand tu déplaces une fenêtre assez rapidement à l'écran, elle laisse des traces éphémères derrière elle. rien de grave, mais je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon al12. / c'est que tu ne l'as pas posé sur tes genoux.... pour le gauche, c'est un peu dur à supporter... et il ne fait pas encore chaud ici / coté silence, j'ai détecté un bruit léger, mais répétitif très agaçant... peut être le fameux moooooooom des ventillos ? / c'est un peut horipillant, car repetitif. / il chauffe tres fort en dessous ! / j'ai un macbook, et je peux t'assurer qu'il vaut mieux se coller une feuille d'amiante sur le genoux gauche si on veut bosser tranquilement.
à coté, l'al 12 1,5 est gelé...
*zerozerosix :* ils ont embauché un farceur récidiviste pour le codage du firmware gérant les ventilos / Reste à signaler le problème à Apple, et la c'est plus dur car comme chacun le sait les Mac n'ont aucun défaut.
*Tarul :* j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas refait le coups des mbp avec de la pate mise n'importe comment.
*Fabien_smv :* Par contre, j'ai déjà entendu le ventilo. Ce qui est peu génant c'est qu'il se lance plusieurs à quelques secondes d'intervalle.  Je préférerai qu'il se lance un fois et s'arrête quand c'est ok.
*vladimir  :* après moins d'une semaine d'utilisation, j'ai ma touche Pomme (à gauche) qui s'est cassée.
*raka :* Gros probleme de remanence quand tu bouge les fenetres / Petit bruit bizzare qaund tu ne fait rien pres du cote gauche et disparait quand tu lances photobooth
*Mox Folder :* quand je replie l'écran, il est un peu décallé de son axe et depasse d'un coté, ca ne se voit pas mais ça se sent au touché / il chauffe beaucoup je trouve comparativement au Toshiba de ma femme
*Marvin_R :* je me suis rendu compte que l'angle de vision verticale était très réduit (on est obligé d'être pile dans l'axe horizontal pour avoir une image ni trop pâle, ni trop sombre) / il y a la rémanence et les angles de vision vertical et horizontal. Et dans ces domaines, la dalle du MB n'est pas très bonne.
*MacEskis :* c'est l'adaptateur secteur du Macbook qui produit un petit bruit strident de temps en temps. Très bizarre.
*Lamar :* La rapidité ne m'impressionne pas (j'ai la version de base), je vois souvent la roue multicolore, /J'ai une touche du clavier qui déconne (la flèche gauche, marche deux fois sur trois). / impossible de l'avoir directement sur les genoux, c'est le samu assuré.
*xao85 :* J'ai vu que je suis pas le seul pr le petit bruit, jpense que c'est le ventilo mais suit pas sur
*gaban :* Personne n' a de sifflement aigu avec l' alime?
bruit tres désagréable. L'alim était chaude, et du coup j'ai vu que j'avais oublié d'enlever le plastique autour de l'alim... Hum...
*Sly54 :* Ca faisait un petit grésillement qui s''est arreté lorsque j'ai fermé le capot du MB. Qqs heures plus tard (cad maintenant) MB sorti de sa veille : pour l'instant pas de bruit. Je ne sais pas quoi en penser ! / ça manque de réactivité : mes appli, lorsque je les lance, mettent du temps à se lancer, bcp plus que sur mon iMac : je ne compte pas les rebonds ni la pizza wheel !
*sokh1985 :* je vais donner un avis négatif et très génant : le wifi et la gestion de l'"alim déconnent complétement : il déconecte reconecte toutes les 1/2 secondes et pour l'alim quand je debranche le secteur, il me met toujours l'icône de charge et quand je clique dessus, pour lui la source d'alimentation est toujours le secteur...
*EcoFlex :* J'ai essayé d'encoder 2 cd et le superdrive à bloqué sur l'un des deux et après pour ce qui est de récupérer le cd, c'était un mission  Obligé de redemarrer à deux reprise pour libérer le cd
*gootch :* En tout cas sur les ibooks ça le faisait pas. j'éspère que la dalle est pas pire, sinon, quel progrès !
*JordiX :* (rémanence) Vous croyez que tous les modèles de macbook sont touchés et que leur propriétaires ne le remarquent pas vraiment? Car si c'est le cas un échange standard ne servirait à rien...
*raphpascual :* Ça correspond apparemment a la "qualité*" que c'est fixé apple pour ses dalles.
C'est à croire qu' ils font les poubelles des assembleurs PC!
Evidement, toutes les machines de présentation que j'ai observé en magasin n'ont généralement pas ce petit souci...pas folle la guêpe.
*Frodon :* Selon ce que j'ai pu vérifier, il y a de la remanence sur tous les MacBooks que j'ai pu "tester" (à la FNAC notamment et le mien)! Cependant, ca ne se remarque pas si on essai pas d'y faire attention et encore ca ne se vois que si on regarde l'ecran d'une façon bien précise. + samoussa : effectivement...ecran fermé je ne vois plus rien.
*Frodon :* J'ai opté pour le remboursement (sous forme de carte Kadeos, je le rappelle), parce que je préfère finalement attendre pour voir si au moins le prob de décoloration est finalement corrigé /
Donc OUI JE RECOMMANDE LE MACBOOK, mais AUSSI, je recommande aux nouveaux acheteurs d'ATTENDRE pour s'assurer que la roulette russes soient munie de moins de balles et donc qu'il y ai plus de chance d'avoir une machine avec peu ou pas de défauts et évidement aucun défaut génant.


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Juin 2006)

*Dr_cube :* Problème de mise en veille. La mise en veille ne se fait pas lorsque je ferme l'écran ou que je clique sur "suspendre" ; seul l'écran s'éteint. Si l'écran s'ouvre un peu pendant un transport dans une saccoche, alors l'ordi chauffe énormément, et il devient difficile de le tenir dans ses mains.. + Mon MacBook chauffe beaucoup sur la gauche, et n'est pas silencieux (problème de MeuhMeuh plus un autre bruit de soufflerie constant). Les touches du clavier sont vraiment cheap. Les bords du MacBook sont coupant pour les avant-bras. La dalle de l'écran est de mauvaise qualité, avec un mauvais angle de vision vertical. (Mais luminosité parfaite, pas de pixel mort, et aucun problème de reflets).


----------



## Frodon (17 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Une synthèse en copier-coller des récents problèmes de ces portables. On peut se demander qu'est-ce qui marchait bien dessus finalement !



Comme je te l'ai dit, techniquement dans mon cas mon MacBook me satisfaisait pleinement. Le seul truc qui m'a vraiment incité à le rendre c'était le début d'apparition de tâches jaune impossible à nettoyer.

Sans cela, je l'aurai gardé,  il était génial techniquement, et j'en racheterai un, une fois que je n'aurai vu plus aucun témoignage sur les tâches jaune/rose/grises, en l'espace de 2 à 3 mois.


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2006)

D'un autre coté je connais pas beaucoup de gens qui viennent s'inscrire sur les forums pour dire que tout va bien


----------



## LeProf (17 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté je connais pas beaucoup de gens qui viennent s'inscrire sur les forums pour dire que tout va bien



Dans ce cas, au nombre de tes posts ....qu'est-ce que t'es ralleur !!! 


<------- Ok je sors !  

PS : elle était facile. Mouarf !


----------



## Marvin_R (17 Juin 2006)

J'ai mon MB depuis mardi, et j'en suis satisfait. Est-ce grave ? Est-ce que je passe trop de temps la tête dans un trou ?

Bon, blague à part, sans nier certains problèmes, il y a un peu de tout dans ce que tu as cité. Pêle Mêle, des problèmes de poussières sur l'écran (??), un problème de batterie (résolue en l'enlevant et la remettant), Rosetta qui rame (c'est lié au MB ??), chaleur excessive (y a t-il des portables récents qui ne chauffent pas ?), rémanence (tous les écrans LCD sont touchés par ce phénomène, et surtout les ordis "entrée de gamme"), problème software,...

La coque de l'écran n'est pas parfaitement fixée à côté de la webcam sur mon MB. Ca dépasse pas, c'est juste que ça s'enfonce d'1mm quand on appuie sur 4cm. C'est rare que j'appuie ici, donc, pour moi, c'est pas un gros problème.

A côté de ça, il y a de "réels" défauts: Superdrive qui semblerait avoir un comportement aléatoire, ou un coque qui se décolore trop vite.
Ceci étant dit, à la décharge d'Apple, ils reprennent sans difficulté le matériel déficient.


----------



## emy648 (17 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté je connais pas beaucoup de gens qui viennent s'inscrire sur les forums pour dire que tout va bien


 
euh, je faisais partie des "grands impatients" qui attendaient le macbook. on etait nombreux a s'en rejouir alors qu'il n'etait meme pas encore la! je pense que si les gens le trouvaient merveilleux, ils le diraient aussi!!


----------



## Frodon (17 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> je pense que si les gens le trouvaient merveilleux, ils le diraient aussi!!



C'est bizarrement assez rare que les gens exprime leur satisfaction...


----------



## ederntal (17 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> euh, je faisais partie des "grands impatients" qui attendaient le macbook. on etait nombreux a s'en rejouir alors qu'il n'etait meme pas encore la! je pense que si les gens le trouvaient merveilleux, ils le diraient aussi!!



Il est merveilleux :love: pour ceux qui n'ont pas de soucis... 
Faut dire aussi que c'est un carton au niveau nombre d'ordinateurs vendus... il se vends comme des petits pains.


----------



## Frodon (17 Juin 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Il est merveilleux :love: pour ceux qui n'ont pas de soucis...



<Mode Bertrand>
Tu veux dire: Ceux qui n'ont pas *ENCORE* de soucis  
</Mode Bertrand>


----------



## ederntal (17 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> <Mode Bertrand>
> Tu veux dire: Ceux qui n'ont pas *ENCORE* de soucis
> </Mode Bertrand>



c'est possible... :rose:


----------



## saphir44 (17 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,

j'ai mon macbook depuis seulement quelques jours mais j'en suis très satisfaite :love: pas de problemes de coque, touches, décoloration, batteries.
L'écran est nickel, pas de pixels morts mais j'ai l'ai recalibré à mon gout parce qu'il faisait trop mal aux yeux  J'ai pas encore tester le superdrive mais au moins en lecture il marche.

Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé bizarre c'est le bruit du ventilateur qui se mets en marche quelques secondes par intermittence mais apres on y fait plus attention, ya des ordi bien plus bruyant.

Dans la semaine je testerais plus à fond mais pour moi c'est une bonne machine


----------



## cameleone (17 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> *Inutile de poursuivre plus longtemps la politique de l'autruche et de tourner en dérision les mésaventures des acheteurs des macbooks. Le produit est truffé de malfaçons, Apple doit rappeler toute la série.
> 
> Une synthèse en copier-coller des récents problèmes de ces portables. On peut se demander qu'est-ce qui marchait bien dessus finalement !
> 
> *


*

Et sur le tien, qu'est-ce qui posait problème ?*


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juin 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Et sur le tien, qu'est-ce qui posait problème ?


Je crois qu'il ne l'a pas acheté, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il n'en est pas content !


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> euh, je faisais partie des "grands impatients" qui attendaient le macbook. on etait nombreux a s'en rejouir alors qu'il n'etait meme pas encore la! je pense que si les gens le trouvaient merveilleux, ils le diraient aussi!!


pas daccord. Moi, alors que mon ecran "rémane", je le trouve super. Mais  c'est vrai qu'il est plus facile et evident de manifester son mecontentement plutôtv que sa satisfaction. j'ai d'ailleur preferé un echange à un remboursement que je ne demanderai qu'en deuxieme solution.


----------



## ebensatis (17 Juin 2006)

voila ce que c'est de toujours vouloir des ordinateurs moins cher


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> voila ce que c'est de toujours vouloir des ordinateurs moins cher


sauf que le macbook n'est pas moins cher que l'ibook :mouais:


----------



## iota (17 Juin 2006)

Salut.



			
				emy648 a dit:
			
		

> euh, je faisais partie des "grands impatients" qui attendaient le macbook. on etait nombreux a s'en rejouir alors qu'il n'etait meme pas encore la! *je pense que si les gens le trouvaient merveilleux, ils le diraient aussi!!*


C'est là que tu te trompes.
C'est un des gros problème des forums (pas uniquement celui-ci), une très grande majorité des messages postés le sont par des personnes qui ont un problème.

Les gens se manifestent rarement pour dire "Youhou, mon nouveau Mac il est trop cool, tout va bien, il est d'enfer".

@+
iota


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2006)

merci


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> C'est là que tu te trompes.
> C'est un des gros problème des forums (pas uniquement celui-ci), une très grande majorité des messages postés le sont par des personnes qui ont un problème.
> ...


bien daccord


----------



## emy648 (17 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> pas daccord. Moi, alors que mon ecran "rémane", je le trouve super. Mais c'est vrai qu'il est plus facile et evident de manifester son mecontentement plutôtv que sa satisfaction. j'ai d'ailleur preferé un echange à un *remboursement que je ne demanderai qu'en deuxieme solution.*


 
bon bein alors la on ne doit pas avoir les memes conditions de reprises...parce que moi, l'apple store m'a bien dit que je pouvais me faire echanger ou rembourser ma machine dans un délai de 14 jours (et je me demande meme si ce n'est pas 10 pour le remboursement, mais je ne mettrais pas ma tete a couper), mais que par contre le *remboursement ne pourrait avoir lieu apres plus de 14 *(ou 10jours, je ne sais vmt plus)* jours de réception de la 1ere machine*!! J'ai redemandé confirmation de cela dans mon apple center, et ils m'ont dit la meme chose... et j'ai vu une personne sur le forum (qui entre parenthese en etait a son 3e macbook ) qui disait la meme chose...

pour ce qui est d'exprimer sa joie sur les macbooks, je persiste dans mon opinion!  il suffit de voir tous ceux qui ont recu leur macbook depuis quelques jours a peine, et tout est merveilleux, tout est beau... puis apres les quelques jours, ca s'assombrit,et les problemes arrivent... 
et puis si vous allez faire un tour du coté des switchs, vous verrez aussi des explosions (éphémères?:mouais: ) de joie, quant a l'acquisition d'une nouvelle machine...


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> bon bein alors la on ne doit pas avoir les memes conditions de reprises...parce que moi, l'apple store m'a bien dit que je pouvais me faire echanger ou rembourser ma machine dans un délai de 14 jours (et je me demande meme si ce n'est pas 10 pour le remboursement, mais je ne mettrais pas ma tete a couper), mais que par contre le *remboursement ne pourrait avoir lieu apres plus de 14 *(ou 10jours, je ne sais vmt plus)* jours de réception de la 1ere machine*!! J'ai redemandé confirmation de cela dans mon apple center, et ils m'ont dit la meme chose... et j'ai vu une personne sur le forum (qui entre parenthese en etait a son 3e macbook ) qui disait la meme chose...
> 
> pour ce qui est d'exprimer sa joie sur les macbooks, je persiste dans mon opinion!  il suffit de voir tous ceux qui ont recu leur macbook depuis quelques jours a peine, et tout est merveilleux, tout est beau... puis apres les quelques jours, ca s'assombrit,et les problemes arrivent...
> et puis si vous allez faire un tour du coté des switchs, vous verrez aussi des explosions (éphémères?:mouais: ) de joie, quant a l'acquisition d'une nouvelle machine...


j'ai reçu mon premier macbook le 08, j'ai donc jusqu'au 22 pour demander un remboursement. Je vais recevoir le mien le 19, ce qui me laisse 3 jours pour en faire le tour


----------



## emy648 (17 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu mon premier macbook le 08, j'ai donc jusqu'au 22 pour demander un remboursement. Je vais recevoir le mien le 19, *ce qui me laisse 3 jours pour en faire le tour*


 
chaud,chaud,chaud!!  ca va tourner sec pendant 3jours! je crois que c'est aux alentours du 3e ou 4e jour que le mien a commencé a déconner... 

je ne trouve quand meme pas ca normal, de devoir être comme ca a l'affut des problemes...normalement tout devrait aller pour le mieux, et le probleme n'être qu'une exception...

enfin,j'espere pour toi que ca ira cette fois... peut être que ca me redonnera confiance!  
tiens nous au courant!


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il ne l'a pas acheté, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il n'en est pas content !


8h30 à Nouméa. Le décalage horaire de 10 h fait que je ne peux répondre immédiatement aux messages postés pendant la journée en France. Cette distance nous impose aussi de ne pas nous tromper quand on commande un mac. Renvoyer une daube ce n'est ni facile , ni bon marché. Si un des 7 mac que j'ai eu jusqu'ici avait merdé, c'était la poubelle ou servir de cale pour la table de jardin. Pas besoin de s'être fait pigeonner de 1500  (taxes et expédition en NC pour moi), ni d'être voyant, pour comprendre qu'il faut s'abstenir et attendre à propos des macbooks.
Ce qui est sûr c'est que si ma femme m'avait donné un joli papier cadeau avec un macbook dedans en ce matin de fêtes des pères, j'aurais dû faire un gros effort pour sourire ! Heureusement c'était autre chose ...
Je ne me réjouis pas d'avoir eu raison. Le message de Frodon a sonné tout le monde hier. Du dramatique, un ton funèbre. Et ses barettes gaspillées ! J'aime Apple, j'ai un besoin urgent d'un portable neuf et puissant et je me mets vraiment à la place de tous les acheteurs déçus (ou en voie de déception). Faire une machine pourrie de défauts majeurs (pas seulement de défauts de jeunesse) n'est pas normal, pas logique, surtout pour 1200, 1300 , puisque tout le monde upgrade ces portables qui rament ou coincent avec les 512 Mo d'origine.
Vous dites que personne ne clame l'excellence des mac quand ils marchent bien. C'est faux. J'ai souvent lu des messages satisfaits sur les forums et j'ai déclaré aussi combien mes 3 derniers mac me comblaient : mon PB pismo de 5 ans toujours en parfait état de marche malgré nos conditions tropicales, le PBook SD 14p de ma fille rapide et silencieux et mon petit macmini G4 la merveille des merveilles. Nos portables ne chauffent jamais, malgré les gros travaux de video qu'on leur demande. J'aimerais pourtant qu'ils me soufflent un peu d'air chaud dans mon bureau un peu froid et humide en notre hiver austral.
Il semble qu'apple fasse un peu la gueule pour reprendre ses merdebook. Une action groupée sera peut-être nécessaire.
Je vais prendre un Pbook 12 si j'en trouve encore un. Mais dommage pour la puissance. Les possesseurs de macbook pro ne semblent pas trop déçus eux, peut-être vais-je tenter le coup. Roulette russe !!!
Bertrand


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Et ses barettes gaspillées !



Elle feront le bonheur d'une autre personnes, et donc elles ne sont pas gaspillés.



> Faire une machine pourrie de défauts majeurs (pas seulement de défauts de jeunesse



Je le répètes TOUS les défauts que j'ai constaté et lu sur le MacBook sont TOUS uniquement des défauts de jeunesse. 
J'exclue evidement les avis subjectif sur les specifications genre "la carte graphique est merdique", car elle convient parfaitement à beaucoup de gens, moi y compris et ca n'est donc pas un défaut en soit, c'est une opinion. 

Cite moi un seul défaut qui n'est pas un défaut de jeunesse.


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

La chaleur excessive de ces portables me semble déjà un problème intrinsèque, lié à la carbonisation des plastiques, et difficile à solutionner.
Et le délire des ventilateurs ? Et la coque moins solide qu'une boite à camembert ? etc ...
Produits chinois, produits à la noix ! Quand les mac étaient faits en Irlande c'était autre chose ...
Bertrand


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> La chaleur excessive de ces portables me semble déjà un problème intrinsèque, lié à la carbonisation des plastiques, et difficile à solutionner.



Quelle chaleur excessive??? Le MacBook que j'avais chauffait moins que mon PowerBook G4 Alu 15" 1.25GHz que j'ai actuellement. Il chauffait évidement pas mal, y'a quand même un Core Duo 1.83GHz (ou 2GHz) dedans, et comme tous processeurs récents ca chauffe.

Mais comparé à mon Alu 15", il était bien moins chaud et il est aussi moins chaud au touché que le MacBook Pro (dans les deux cas, parce qu'il a une coque non métallique qui transmet moins la chaleur que la coque des AluBook et MacBook Pro). Et mon MacBook avait des temperatures du CPU du même ordre que ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net dans les témoignages des utilisateurs. Donc je peux sans risque me servir de mon MacBook comme référence pour juger de la chaleur dégagée par les MacBooks en général.
Je n'avais d'ailleurs aucun problème à l'utiliser en Laptop, même en pleine utilisation du CPU (au contraire de mon Alu 15" actuel qui quand il travaille à fond est difficilement supportable sur les genoux, même avec un jean).

C'est sûr que si tu compares a des ordinateurs vieux de 5 ans avec des G4 même pas à 1GHz, tu vas trouver ca très chaud, car tu compares des ordinateurs de plusieurs générations antérieures avec un ordinateur de dernière génération.



> Et le délire des ventilateurs ?



Quel délire? Le Mooo?? Comme je l'ai dit, ce problème existait sur les MBP et était dû à un mauvais paramètrage, il a été corrigé par simple mise à jour du firmware SMC sur les MBP.

De ce fait, c'est on ne peut plus un défaut de jeunesse. Et l'un des moins graves, puisqu'il est corrigible simplement par voie logiciel.



> Et la coque moins solide qu'une boite à camembert ? etc ...



Ah bon?? J'ai rien eu à redire sur la solidité de la coque personnellement, elle était très bien.



> Produits chinois, produits à la noix ! Quand les mac étaient faits en Irlande c'était autre chose ...



Ah les stéréotypes.... pppfffff Bravo tu viens de perdre toute crédibilité à mes yeux!

Déjà que tu en avais très peu vu le peu d'objectivité de tes propos dans tes précédents posts. 
A ce sujet si je m'amusais à avoir des raisonnements de ton niveau d'objectivité (i.e: très bas), je pourrais dire:

<mode Bertrand>Tu es (oui toi Bertrand!) de la Camelotte!!!!</mode Bertrand>

Et pourtant malgré tes défauts (et oui tu as des défauts comme tout le monde, l'un d'entre eux étant ton manque d'objectivité), tu as certainement, comme tous le monde aussi, pas mal de qualités...


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Ok, ok, ok ...
Tout va bien, je suis bien.
Tout est corrigible ... ou corrigeable .
Allez, bon dimanche. Moi je vais manger, c'est l'heure.
Cordialement,
Bertrand


----------



## cameleone (18 Juin 2006)

Tu m'as l'air, Bertrand, d'un grand indécis très angoissé...  C'est en tout cas ce qui ressort de nombre de tes posts : questionnements sur le passage à Intel et le fonctionnement de Rosetta, sur Windows via Bootcamp, voire encore sur l'opportunité d'acheter un portable Mac désormais... Bon, ça peut s'expliquer par le fait qu'il t'est sans doute difficile de te faire une idée par toi-même en voyant et en essayant des machines directement. Mais j'ai un peu l'impression que tu restes trop fixé sur le passé et que la nouveauté te fait un peu peur. Tout cela un peu mêlé de jugements à l'emporte-pièce... camelote, daube, merdebook, rosette pourrie... 

En te demandant, quelques posts plus haut, quels problèmes tu avais rencontré avec TON Macbook, je savais que tu n'en avais pas. C'était une question rhétorique pour t'interroger sur tes motivations - et pour dire mon incompréhension de ton ressentiment envers une machine que tu n'as pas... Il y a nombre de possesseurs de Macbook sur le forum, satisfaits ou mécontents. Je crois qu'on peut leur faire confiance pour exposer, synthétiser et coordonner leur éventuel mécontentement, sans en rajouter ni tomber dans l'excessif.


----------



## gamine (18 Juin 2006)

coup donc, est-ce qu'il ya des gens qui ne cherche qu'à faire parler le monde pour rien ou quoi.  Les opinions du Macbook sont très divergeantes mais on entent toujours le pire comme n'importe quel forum.   Pour ceux et celles qui sont enchantés de leur macbook, j'aimerais bien vous lire.


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Juin 2006)

moi j'ai eu ce soucis de démarrage et trois appel à apple et là j'ai réinstallé le s ystème il y a trois jours ; pour l'instant pas de soucis !
je suis peut être "bizarre" mais je l'adore mon petit macbook et je trouve bien excessif tous ces propos le dévalorisant. sur ce forum peut être que beaucoups ont eu des petits soucis  mais il ne faut tout de même pas généraliser et à ce jour des milliers (millions?) de macbooks ont été vendus et beaucoups sont satisfaits !
par curiosité je suis allée sur d'autres forums mac et.....on ne retrouve pas toutes ces critiques sur ce petit portable.....ou il y a pourtant de nombreux possesseurs de macbooks ;
en tout cas moi à part ce petit soucis (de toute façon il y a la garantie) JE VOUS LE RECOMMANDE ET SI IL FALLAIT LE REFAIRE ......JE LE REFERAI  
il a vraiment quelquechose en plus et  pourtant j'en suis à mon troisième portable en 2 ans...


----------



## LeProf (18 Juin 2006)

Bon....
Je viens du monde du PC (j'en ai toujours un de bureau) et j'ai switché en décembre 2004 avec un ibook 12, qui m'a fait comblé par rapports à mes attentes et m'a fait découvrir le monde Mac que je souhaité connaitre depuis fort longtemps.
Je l'ai depuis revendu et apres 2 mois sans Mac, j'ai foncé dès que j'ai eut assez de sous pour un Macbook 2 ghz SD.

Actuellement, mon Macbook (acheté dans un applecenter) est en SAV pour le problême de rémanence.....Pourquoi ? non pas que cela me génait énormément, mais parce que si certains disent qu'ils n'en ont pas, il n'y a pas de raisons qu'en tant que consommateur X je sois lésé par rapport à un consommateur Lambda.
Maintenant, si il revient du SAV avec le même problême et que l'on me dit que c'est normal car c'est la qualité que s'est fixée apple pour ces écrans de Macbook, et bien je l'accepterai et ferai avec.

Pour ce qui est des autres problêmes : je n'en ai pas ou alors je ne les considère pas comme problême. 
Exemple : le Moooo du ventilateur.....c'est vrai que certains peuvent trouver cela génant, mais j'avoue que moi (habitué aux turbines de mes chers-feu PC) cela ne me gène pas outre mesure. Il faut bien refroidir les processeurs tout de même !

Donc globalement, le macbook est un super machine, performante et de qualité (il n'y a qu'à faire la comparaison avec les portables pc d'entrée de gamme).
Pour ce qui est du syndrome des utilisateur insatisfait sur le forum, je pense que cela est du à un effet boule de neige : certains se sont plaint, puis les autres ont alors cherché en détails tout ce qui pouvait clocher sur leur Macbook (je me suis bien laissé prendre au jeu de la rémanence) en cherchant la petite bête. 

Il faut quand même relativiser et même si l'on est exigeant sur la qualité, faire la part des choses : entendre que certains on remarqué que le plastique de la coque  craque quand on la presse pres de l'isight !!!! comment avez-vous eut l'idée de faire cela ???:mouais: moi je ne presse jamais le plastique à ce niveau car ce n'est pas une manipulations que je fais en utilisation courante de mon Macbook. Cela confirme ce que je disais quelques lignes plus haut: il me semble que certains cherchent la petite bête, le petit truc qui cloche...et ce de manière maladive.

Donc, dire que le Macbook est raté...... je ne le pense pas!!! C'est une superbe machine, qui a peut être quelques défauts de fabrication (mais quels produits actuels n'en ont pas ??).... la qualité "zéro défaut" n'existe pas, excepté dans l'esprit des purs théoriciens.

PS: désolé pour le long post.......j'ai pourtant essayé de faire court!


----------



## Tannen (18 Juin 2006)

Je viens du monde PC et ai basculé sur le macbook il y a environ une dizaine de jours ... Je suis pleinement satisfait de mon acquisition et n'ai pas rencontré les problèmes évoqués  ci dessus sauf le pb de la rémanence (mais qui ne me gène nullement). J'ai ajouté 2 ghz au Macbook et le trouve très véloce.

Concernant les pb évoqués :
- nul pb de coque, tout ceci me semble tres bien assemblé
- nul pb de décoloration (je croise les doigts ...)
- nul pb de combo drive, mais je n'ai pas fait d'essais poussés
- aucun pb de touche
- je n'ai pas eu le "bug" de la batterie
- je n'ai pas de pb avec le transfo du Macbook
- pour le ventilo, le fait qui démarre puis s'arrête ne me dérrange pas

Le seul point noir à mes yeux, est qu'il chauffe beaucoup (et comme je suis sous les toits ...) mais cela reste supportable.

Bref, je suis un utilisateur pour l'instant pleinement satisfait de mon achat. 
J'ai acheté mon Macbook à la fnac le 7 juin,  c'est un modèle  4H618


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Tout est corrigible ... ou corrigeable .



Et oui c'est la base de l'intelligence! Quand on fait des erreurs, on en tire des leçons et on corrige ses erreurs.


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> je suis peut être "bizarre" mais je l'adore mon petit macbook ...
> JE VOUS LE RECOMMANDE ET SI IL FALLAIT LE REFAIRE ......JE LE REFERAI
> il a vraiment quelquechose en plus et  pourtant j'en suis à mon troisième portable en 2 ans...



Ah il y en a qui comprennent rien. Mais puisqu'on te dit que c'est de la merde ! Ca marche pas, tous les acheteurs sont mécontents !
Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces gens qui sont contents ?.. Peuvent pas laisser les raleurs raler tranquille ! 


Bah, on dirait que certains font une impasse sur les possesseurs de MB satisfaits. Ils ne voient (ou plutôt ne veulent voir) que les problèmes.


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Ah ! Vous êtes là !


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

<mode aveugle>Quelqu'un a vu un certain "Bertrand" ici?? Un gars qui croit en la "perfection" (le pauvre) et a une camelote de Mercedes en avatar </mode aveugle>


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Vous avez bien dormi ? Pas de cauchemars ? de mauvais rêves de macmonstres ?
B


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Ma SLK ne m'a jamais fait flippé depuis 5 ans, elle !
B


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

<mode sourd>Qui me parle? Y'a quelqu'un qui nous parle là??? Ah non j'ai dû entendre des voix</mode sourd>


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Sorry, flipp*er !
*Plus sérieusement Frodon, j'ai bien mangé, bien rigolé, rentré maison, 19h, mais demain faut bosser !
B


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Ma SLK ne m'a jamais fait flippé depuis 5 ans, elle !
> B



*TA* SLK, mais qui te dit que d'autres eux n'ont pas de soucis??... 

Ce qui est drôle c'est que tu critique les gens qui ne voient pas les défauts du MacBook, notamment les acquéreurs satisfaits qui n'ont peut être effectivement pas de défaut à recenser et donc se basent sur leur cas personnel, alors que toi même tu as un comportement identique avec ta SLK, c'est à dire que tu te bases sur ton petit cas personnel. 

Or, comme pour le MacBook, cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que toutes les SLK produites sont exemptes de défaut, et d'autres ont peut être des soucis avec... C'est pas parce que *TA* SLK marche bien que toutes les SLK sont dans le même cas.

Inversement, si une ou plusieurs SLK produites comportent des défauts notables, ca ne veut pas dire que toutes les SLK sont dans le même cas (la preuve la tienne est visiblement très bien), et donc ca ne veut pas dire que les SLK c'est de la camelotte.


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Sinon, un truc, frodon. Comme tu peux faire,à la fois un éloge inconditionnel du macbook, et dire aux gens "attendez à la fin de l'année comme moi pour en prendre un" ? Au moins Samoussa, autre "autorité" du forum, il s'est relancé dans le danger, comme dans les fims catastrophe.
B


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un truc, frodon. Comme tu peux faire,à la fois un éloge inconditionnel du macbook



Ah bon je fais ca moi??? Il ne me semblait pas pourtant...



> Et dire aux gens "attendez à la fin de l'année comme moi pour en prendre un" ?



...Ah non, ouf! Tu me rassures, je croyais que je faisais l'eloge inconditionnel du MacBook... Mais heureusement non puisque je dis d'attendre pour être sûr que les défauts de jeunesses soit corrigé... Or si je dis qu'il a des défauts de jeunesse, cela démontre que je n'en fait pas l'éloge *inconditionnelle*.

Donc je reste cohérent, ca me rassure  

En effet, je dis que le MacBook est techniquement une très bonne machine, mais qu'il y a quelques petits défauts de jeunesse qui peuvent subsister dans les première production (mais apparement c'est pas systématique, donc on peut avoir la "chance" de tomber sur une unité bien produite et exempte de défaut) et donc que par prudence, si on veut se donner le plus de chance de les éviter, il vaut mieux attendre quelques mois.

C'est seulement par prudence que je conseille cela, notamment si on veut prendre le minimum de risque, en particulier pour ceux qui comme toi ne peuvent pas (ou ne veulent pas avoir à) renvoyer le produit facilement en cas de problème.

Si ce qui te dérange c'est que je refuses de généraliser bêtement en me basant sur mon cas personnel, du genre dire que "tous les MacBook sont bourré de défauts". Je me refuses à dire ça parce que je n'ai pas suffisament d'éléments pour pouvoir généraliser, et personne n'en a d'ailleurs, puisqu'il faudrait pouvoir tester TOUS les MacBook produit et constater sur TOUS sans exception des défauts, pour pouvoir déclarer en toute objectivité que  "tous les MacBook sont bourré de défauts".

Et comme je tiens à mo objectivité, je me refuse de faire ce genre de racourcis sans en avoir la preuve irréfutable, ce que je n'ai pas. Evidement je pourrais mettre en doute la parole des gens qui disent ne pas avoir de soucis, mais là encore ca serait culotté de ma part, puisque je n'ai jamais vu leur MacBook.



> Au moins Samoussa, autre "autorité" du forum, il s'est relancé dans le danger, comme dans les fims catastrophe.
> B



Oui il fait ce qu'il veut. Je vais m'y relancer personnellement dans quelques mois


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

En philosophie, Frodon, on appelle ça une aporie.
B


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> En philosophie, Frodon, on appelle ça une aporie.
> B



Oula je ne t'imagine pas philosopher, avec ta logique binaire... C'est comme si tu faisais philosophie un ordinateur...

Cela dit, qu'est ce tu désigne comme une aporie exactement, dans le(s) post(s) precedent(s)?


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Fais pas ton méchant. Il est gentil Frodon dans le film ...
Je suis depuis longtemps un malade du mac, avec le côté affectif et irrationnel des amoureux du mac. Mais quand même ... Parmi les gens qui "sont" dans l'informatique, je suis toujours heureux de tomber sur des masusers, il y a incontestablement une communauté d'esprit. Mais j'ai jamais aimé le syndrome des 3 singes, à propos duquel tu t'es bien foutu de ma gueule. Heureusement que tu as ouvert un il quand même !
B.


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juin 2006)

*GrInGo :* pour l'instant je touche du bois, aucun problème, que ce soit pour la mise en veille, la finition, etc .... C'est mon premier mac et j'en suis super content . J'ai commandé le 5 juin, donc je dois avoir pas un des tout premier fabriquer .


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Gringo ...
Gringo !
Il est parfaitement exact que tout homme bien portant est un malade qui s'ignore.
(Knock)
B


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai jamais aimé le syndrome des 3 singes, à propos duquel tu t'es bien foutu de ma gueule. Heureusement que tu as ouvert un &#339;il quand même !
> B.



Mais je continue à me foutre de ta gueule. Parce que c'est pas parce que mon MacBook a des soucis, que les raisonnements de généralisation à 2 francs, que tu as fais, sont valables. 

Un exemple de raisonnement de généralisation non valable: 

"Un certain nombre de MacBook ont des soucis donc ils en ont tous. De ce fait le MacBook c'est de la camelotte!!!"

Ce genre de raisonnement où l'on généralise sur des cas particuliers, c'est stupide par nature. 

Tu peux éventuellement dire que tous les MacBooks que tu as pu tester étaient de la camelotte. Mais comme je l'ai dit: l'homme, comme toute être intelligent, apprend de ses erreurs.
De ce fait il n'est pas possible de dire que le MacBook, dans l'absolu, est (où ici le verbe "être" est employé dans le sens du verbe "SER" en espagnol, c'est à dire que ca le caractérise), de la camelotte, puisqu'on ne sait pas si les défauts constatés aujourd'hui, le seront toujours demain dans les prochaines productions, ni même s'ils touchent tous les MacBooks déjà produits d'ailleurs.

C'est loin d'être sûr que ces problèmes persisteront puisqu'il y a des hommes derrières qui sont donc capable de corriger leurs erreurs, et donc les défauts actuels peuvent parfaitement être corrigé dans les productions à venir (si ce n'est déjà fait).


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2006)

et si tu nous filais plutôt des images de l'ile des pins :love:


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Moi j'ai testé aucun macbook ! Par contre j'ai écouté très respectueusdement tous les nouveaux possesseurs (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde). J'ai manuvré des macbook pro dans les 2 boites de Nouméa. J'ai pas été convaincu par leur vivacité sur les applis i.life. J'ai pas pu tester des applis sous rosetta. Des macbook devaient arriver ici mais pour pour un problème de chienlit au port, le bateau et les macbook sont partis à Fidji. Mon honnêteté intellectuelle (quoi que tu en dises) me les fera tester dès qu'ils toucheront nos rivages.
B.


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

D'accord pour des photos de îles of pines, je cherche. Tu connais ?
B.


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai testé aucun macbook ! Par contre j'ai écouté très respectueusdement tous les nouveaux possesseurs (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde).



Ah bon TOUS les utilisateurs??? Même ceux qui n'ont pas posté sur les forums??? Et la marmotte...

Et respectueusement, laisse moi rire... 



> J'ai man&#339;uvré des macbook pro dans les 2 boites de Nouméa. J'ai pas été convaincu par leur vivacité sur les applis i.life. J'ai pas pu tester des applis sous rosetta. Des macbook devaient arriver ici mais pour pour un problème de chienlit au port, le bateau et les macbook sont partis à Fidji. Mon honnêteté intellectuelle (quoi que tu en dises) me les fera tester dès qu'ils toucheront nos rivages.



Voilà une bonne idée 

P.S: Si tu pouvais les tester avec au moins 1Go de RAM, ca serait une idée. Parce que malheureusement les MacBook, comme le MacBook Pro 2GHz sont clairement sous équipé en RAM, ce qui les fait ramer artificiellement.


----------



## oscarito (18 Juin 2006)

en attendant que Apple corrige les defauts, j'ai une super idée de business à lancer pour eviter que les mains transpirent sur le macbook : les iGants en plastoque, genre ceux pour faire la vaiselle, mais en blanc (ou noir, plus chers  )


----------



## fredintosh (18 Juin 2006)

C'est bizarre, ce fil et son auteur me font penser de plus en plus à ceci.
Même démarche soi-disant objective "disons-la-vraie-vérité", mêmes a prioris (sans expérience réellement vécue), même inventaire uniquement à charge, mêmes expressions excessives (de la merde, etc.), même obsession de ne parler que de ce qui cloche, mêmes piques ironiques sur Frodon et son pseudo...

Zoranzor, sors du corps de bertrand ! 

PS : J'ai commandé un macbook, peut-être qu'en le recevant, je ferai moins le malin, peut-être aura-t-il des problèmes, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je prendrai mon cas pour une généralité, ni que je nierai l'existence de possesseurs de macbooks sans problèmes. Je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant.


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Sinon, Frodon, tu m'envoies ton Pbook 12p ? J'aimerais bien. :rateau: Allez reprends un macbook! 
B.


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Frodon, tu m'envoies ton Pbook 12p ? J'aimerais bien. :rateau: Allez reprends un macbook!
> B.



Désolé c'est un 15", et son futur propriétaire a déjà été désigné  

De toute tu ne l'aimerais pas, il chaufferait trop pour toi (il chauffe bien plus qu'un MacBook!!!!!!!), donc ca serait de la camelote à tes yeux.

H.S: Damn, plus que 97 messages et j'aurais écrit 1000 messages sur ce forum!!!


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Un 12 pouces !
Honnêtement, pourquoi tu prends pas un macbook pro ?
B


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement, pourquoi tu prends pas un macbook pro ?



Trop cher et sur-dimensionné pour mes besoins. Le MacBook était réellement parfait pour mes besoins, dommage qu'il ai eu des défauts de jeunesse


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

Ok. Profitons de cet apaisement dans le dialogue pour le suspendre. Il est 20h ici. Repas, dodo et demain matin le match à 6h !
Bonheur et chance aux possesseurs de macbook parfaits.
Courage et philosophie aux autres.
Prudence et patience à ceux qui, comme moi, n'ont pas encore acheté, malgré l'envie et le besoin.
Bertrand


----------



## Tox (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Ma SLK ne m'a jamais fait flippé depuis 5 ans, elle !
> B


Je sors du sujet, mais je n'y résiste pas : Bertrand fait une excellente comparaison ! En effet, la SLK est née avec un défaut de jeunesse qui touchait la cinématique du toit. Pour faire bref, il restait bloquer à mi-parcours (problème de contacteurs). Pourtant, Mercedes n'a pas rappelé toute la série de voitures pour une refonte globale du modèle. Ils ont traité les voitures lorsque la panne se présentait et je crois même qu'il y a maintenant un rappel officiel. Non, Mercedes, comme tout constructeur, a procédé à de discrètes mises à jour sur les chaînes de montage et a attendu la généralisation du problème pour communiquer officiellement.

Moralité : si ton SLK fonctionne bien, c'est certainement parce que des utilisateurs des premiers modèles ont essuyé les plâtres. Pourtant, tu en as acheté une de même conception, non ?


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Profitons de cet apaisement dans le dialogue pour le suspendre. Il est 20h ici. Repas, dodo et demain matin le match à 6h !
> Bonheur et chance aux possesseurs de macbook parfaits.
> Courage et philosophie aux autres.
> Prudence et patience à ceux qui, comme moi, n'ont pas encore acheté, malgré l'envie et le besoin.
> Bertrand




...en deux ans d'inscription....56 très bons posts ......:mouais:


----------



## emy648 (18 Juin 2006)

honnetement je ne demanderais pas mieux que tout ca ne soient que des défauts de jeunesse.... 

En allumant mon toshiba ce matin, il a fallu environ 5-10 minutes avant que je ne puisse l'utiliser , le temps que mon par-feu, anti-virus, connexion wifi etc se mette en place (bon, il a besoin d'un formatage aussi hein!). Mon écran me semble disproportionné (évidemment le 13,3" etait vraiment une chouette dimension)...mes touches qui me semblaient agréable, on l'air trop grosses...voir meme plus résistantes à la frappe que le macbook... et puis windows... sniff... msn messenger me parrait terne (alors que au début j'aimais pas du tout adium!!)...mais en fait ca vient peut etre du fait que mon écran toshiba soit terne!

enfin bref, je suis au bord de la dépression!!!  (ouais bon j'en rajoute un peu... )
je me dis que j'adorais ce macbook...mais qu'il n'y a rien a faire, meme s'il etait idéal pour moi (sans ses problemes bien sur), j'ai pour l'instant bien trop peur d'en reprendre un!! 

Et quelques unes des remarques faites à Bertrand me choquent quand meme: du genre 

*"*_Tu m'as l'air, Bertrand, *d'un grand indécis très angoissé...* C'est en tout cas ce qui ressort de nombre de tes posts : questionnements sur le passage à Intel et le fonctionnement de Rosetta, sur Windows via Bootcamp, voire encore sur l'opportunité d'acheter un portable Mac désormais..._ _*Bon, ça peut s'expliquer par le fait qu'il t'est sans doute difficile de te faire une idée par toi-même en voyant et en essayant des machines directement."*_

 euh personnellement je n'achete pas un ordinateur dans le but de "l'essayer" comme si c etait vetement... pour moi le macbook représentait quand meme une somme considérable (suis étudiante)! mais bon on n'a pas forcément les mêmes ressources financieres (ou dans ce cas ci, de l'argent a jetter par les fenetres -dans le cas de _"l'essayage_" d'un ordi hein, pas l'achat du macbook en général-)

bon je ne retrouve plus les autres, et plus le temps de chercher...

Sinon globalement, il faut combien de temps pour que les problemes de jeunesse soient résolus? ca m'ennuie, je ne vais pas pouvoir attendre indéfiniment...


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et quelques unes des remarques faites à Bertrand me choquent quand meme: du genre
> 
> *"*_Tu m'as l'air, Bertrand, *d'un grand indécis très angoissé...* C'est en tout cas ce qui ressort de nombre de tes posts : questionnements sur le passage à Intel et le fonctionnement de Rosetta, sur Windows via Bootcamp, voire encore sur l'opportunité d'acheter un portable Mac désormais..._ _*Bon, ça peut s'expliquer par le fait qu'il t'est sans doute difficile de te faire une idée par toi-même en voyant et en essayant des machines directement."*_
> 
> euh personnellement je n'achete pas un ordinateur dans le but de "l'essayer" comme si c etait vetement... pour moi le macbook représentait quand meme une somme considérable (suis étudiante)!



Ce qu'il voulait dire c'est que Bertrand n'a JAMAIS même VU un MacBook en vrai, pas même dans un magasin. Donc il critique alors qu'il ne l'a même pas vu et essayé en magasin. Il n'a fait que lire les forums.



> Sinon globalement, il faut combien de temps pour que les problemes de jeunesse soient résolus? ca m'ennuie, je ne vais pas pouvoir attendre indéfiniment...



De ce que j'ai pu constater par le passé, au max 2 à 3 mois je pense. Mais le plus simple est que tu surveilles les forums, ici et surtout ceux d'Apple, et si tu vois qu'il y a plus de plainte depuis plusieurs semaines concernant le(s) problème(s) qui te dérangeaient, alors c'est que c'est certainement corrigé.


----------



## salamèche (18 Juin 2006)

Bon j'ai mon macbook noir depuis deux semaines avec 1,25go de RAM. Je n'ai eu qu'un petit pépin qui m'a obligé d'enlever la batterie et de la remettre; peut être un défaut de jeunesse. En fait je suis ravi de cet ordi que je peux emmener partout dans mon sac a dos, et mon fils qui l'a eu entre les mains ne veux plus entendre parler de son PC, donc je lui en ai commandé un , le même (noir), même config. Mes aplis principales sont Word, IPhoto, Lightroom et photoshop cs qui bien que n'étant pas optimisé tourne bien plus vite que sur mon vieux G4. Je m'attendait à avoir des défauts de jeunesse et ça peut bien arriver mais je me rappelle avoir acheté un imac avec 32mo de Ram en 98 dont la carte mère a laché au bout de 6mois. et qui a tourné jusqu'à sa belle mort debut 2006. Ce que je trouve absurde c'est qu'apple ne le propose en natif qu'avec 512 de RAM, ce qui oblige la plupart des gens à repasser à la caisse pour la RAM, n'étant pas fan du tracpad je me suis offert une souris bluetooth kensington qui fait merveille, même sur mon bureau blanc. Bref je suis plutôt content de ce petit engin; à l'origine j'avais commandé le modèle pro, celui ci me suffit amplement.


----------



## Belisaire (18 Juin 2006)

Difficile de se faire une idée en général de l'état des machines en lisant le forum (ui, par définition est plus porté sur les plaintes que les louanges). Le match "nabot aux pieds poilus" vs "Avatar voiture de b...." est dantesque. :rateau: 
Sérieux les gars, si on laissait les futurs acheteurs se faire une idée ? Venir ici pour dire : j'ai un problème, est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider ?" OK, mais réinventer le politburo pour recenser tous les défauts de cette machine ça fait un peu "je vous force la main, n'achetez pas" ! 

Moi, mon macbook marche parfaitement, est beaucoup plus rapide que mon powerbook, a un clavier agréable sur lequel je tape sans fatigue etc... Je ne le trouve pas trop chaud (je viens d'un alu 15' aussi...), je n'ai jamais vu de rémanence sur mon écran et la chose se met en veille sans problème quand je la ferme... (j'ai oublié des trucs là ? non).

OK y'a des défauts, mais pas sur toutes les machines. Je n'ai rien de ce qui est décrit sur le forum, alors hauts les coeurs !  

Le macbook me va comme un gant (personnellement, pour moi, en ce qui me concerne tout seul... n'allez pas croire que je fais de la propagande).


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

un truc marrant serait que l'adorateur de SLK finisse par acheter un macbook.

Sinon en jetant un coup d'oeil sur google. apparemment le macbook n'est pas le seul à avoir des problèmes de jeunesses. 

http://www.forum-auto.com/sqlforum/section1/sujet198770.htm

/mode bertrant on
la slk est un modèle ratée, ne l'achetez surtout pas. 40000 euros pour un truc qui a des problèmes électroniques. Ca ne vaut pas le coup
/mode bertrant off


----------



## Tox (18 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> un truc marrant serait que l'adorateur de SLK finisse par acheter un macbook.
> 
> Sinon en jetant un coup d'oeil sur google. apparemment le macbook n'est pas le seul à avoir des problèmes de jeunesses.
> 
> ...


 Si ce n'est que c'est le nouveau modèle qui est victime de l'électronique.  Bref, Bertrand a peut-être la moins "pourrie" des deux...


----------



## emy648 (18 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il voulait dire c'est que Bertrand n'a JAMAIS même VU un MacBook en vrai, pas même dans un magasin. Donc il critique alors qu'il ne l'a même pas vu et essayé en magasin. Il n'a fait que lire les forums.
> 
> 
> 
> De ce que j'ai pu constater par le passé, au *max 2 à 3 mois je pense.* Mais le plus simple est que tu surveilles les forums, ici et surtout ceux d'Apple, et si tu vois qu'il y a plus de plainte depuis plusieurs semaines concernant le(s) problème(s) qui te dérangeaient, alors c'est que c'est certainement corrigé.


 
max 2 a 3 mois, ca va faire un peu long pour moi... ce qui me fait peur, c'est d'en recommander un et d'avoir a nouveau des soucis pendant ma 2e sess (éventuelle)... parce que l'air de rien, ca m'a pas mal empecher d'etudier tous ces problemes...:hein: 

mais c'est bizarre, je n'ai vu personne d'autre avoir le meme probleme que le mien (touches clavier)... ce n'était alors pas un défaut de jeunesse? pour ce qui etait du décollement, il ne me genait pas... (je veux dire par la que je n'ai vraiment pas cherché la petite bete...mon probleme concernait les touches défectueuses, et un ordi sans touches "espace" et "back space" c'est quand meme pas tres pratique!!!)


enfin c'est quand meme rassurant de voir qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas de probleme avec leur macbook (belisaire, salameche, etc)!! faudrait que les heureux possesseurs de macbooks se manifestent un peu plus!


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est bizarre, je n'ai vu personne d'autre avoir le meme probleme que le mien (touches clavier)... ce n'était alors pas un défaut de jeunesse? pour ce qui etait du décollement, il ne me genait pas... (je veux dire par la que je n'ai vraiment pas cherché la petite bete...mon probleme concernait les touches défectueuses, et un ordi sans touches "espace" et "back space" c'est quand meme pas tres pratique!!!)



En effet je n'ai rien lu sur ton problème. Donc à mon avis c'était un cas isolé.



> enfin c'est quand meme rassurant de voir qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas de probleme avec leur macbook (belisaire, salameche, etc)!! faudrait que les heureux possesseurs de macbooks se manifestent un peu plus!



Clair!


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

A votre avis, quelle est le pourcentage de macbook qui ont un ou plusieurs des défauts cités plus haut?


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, quelle est le pourcentage de macbook qui ont un ou plusieurs des défauts cités plus haut?



Ceci est impossible à évaluer


----------



## terkou (18 Juin 2006)

et oh tout le monde on se calme!!! 
je ne vais tarder à switcher ( surement à la rentrée j'en ai pas encore un besoin urgent !!) 
enfin quand j'ai découvert le monde mac par des amis, c'est l'OS que j'ai découvert mais aussi sa *communauté!!!* on m'avait dis que les macusers étaient toujours près à aider un gars qui avait un problème, sans prétention aucune!! 
et ce fil qui était à l'origine une tentative de bilan du macbook, est devenu un vrai conflit !! 
vous pouvez avoir des avis différents ( je pense surtout à Bertrand et Frodon, mais à quelques autres aussi! ) mais pas la peine de s'engueuler comme ça !! 
pas la peine d'aller débatre sur la SLK, on est sur un forum censer parler du mac!!! 

donc voila ce serait cool si on pouvait retouver sur ce forum, ce qui la grande qualité des macusers: L'ESPRIT DE COMMUNAUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Merci


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> ce fil qui était à l'origine une tentative de bilan du macbook, est devenu un vrai conflit !!



Ah bon???...      



> vous pouvez avoir des avis différents ( je pense surtout à Bertrand et Frodon, mais à quelques autres aussi! ) mais pas la peine de s'engueuler comme ça !!



Il n'y a pas eu d'engueulade à ma connaissance...  :mouais:  :mouais:   :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (18 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> et ce fil qui était à l'origine une tentative de bilan du macbook


Pas tout à fait d'accord : quand on fait un bilan ou une synthèse, il y a en principe 2 colonnes : les "+" et les "-".

Ce qu'a fait Bertrand n'est pas un bilan, mais un recensement strictement limité aux problèmes (tant qu'à s'embêter à copier coller toutes les expériences malheureuses, il aurait été intéressant de le faire aussi pour les témoignages heureux, la démarche aurait paru moins suspecte d'a priori) et une conclusion consistant à dire que le macbook est de la merde.
Après, il ne faut pas s'étonner de certains réagissent à cette méthode discutable sur le plan de l'honnêteté intellectuelle.

Il ne s'agit pas de nier les problèmes, mais cela n'est pas une raison pour en tirer des conclusions générales aussi radicales et définitives sur le modèle.


----------



## terkou (18 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon???...
> 
> Il n'y a pas eu d'engueulade à ma connaissance...  :mouais:  :mouais:   :mouais:


frodon serieux toutes les remarques agressive destiné à Bertrand!!!! 
ce serait cool d'avoir un peu de calme!!! 
mais merci à tous les deux de soulever les défauts et qualités du MB pour que ceux qui hésitent puissent vraiment faire un choix avec le plus d'élements possible !!! et de choisir en connaissance de cause!!!


----------



## Max777 (18 Juin 2006)

moi tout va bien sur mon macbook apparement (car j'ai encore le pc à coté, et je me sers pas trop du mac pour la moment) le seul truc que j'ai remarqué c'est le bruit du ventilo car il fontionne par accoups.... il fait "vummmmmmm......vummmmmmmm... vummmmm". C'est bizarre c'est façon de se lancer je trouve.

Sinon mon père à la mbp, je trouve que la coque est bcp plus chaude que mon mb.


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> frodon serieux toutes les remarques agressive destiné à Bertrand!!!!
> ce serait cool d'avoir un peu de calme!!!



Quelles remarques agressives?    

Je ne crois pas avoir été agressif personnellement, un peu taquin et direct oui, agressif non.


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2006)

c'etait plutôt l'inverse même au début du fil :bebe:


----------



## kennymac (18 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il y a  beaucoup de monde qui parlent  des problèmes qu'ils ont eu.
Et c'est pareil sur tous les forums, que ce soit sur les Mac, les voitures, etc.

Et pour montrer que tous les gens n'ayant pas de problème ne viennent pas forcément le déclarer sur les forums, et donc qu'en lisant un forum, on a l'impression qu'il y a beacoup d'utilisateurs mécontents et très peu qui sont ravi de leur nouvelle machine, je m'adresse à toi Bertrand :

apparement ta SLK est super, elle marche bien, elle n'a pas de problème... es-tu pour autant aller chez ton concessionnaire lui dire que tu était content qu'elle n'avait aucun soucis ????

Et cela est pareil pour tout le monde et pour n'importe qu'elle produit.
Personne (sauf quelques exceptions si exception il y a) ne retourne dans le magasin où il a acheté sa TV, son lecteur DVD, machine à laver, ......, pour dire que tout va bien.
Par contre, au moindre problème, c'est retour direct au magasin.

Sur les forums c'est pareil. Il y en a qui disent que tout va bien (forcément, écrire un message pour exprimer sa joie et plus facile que d'aller dans un magasin pour faire la même chose, donc il y a quand même pas mal d'avis sur les forums) et d'autres qui ont des soucis. Effectivement, une des 1° choses que font les utilisateurs d'un nouveau MacBook (et plus généralement de n'importe quel matériel informatique) c'est d'aller sur un forum pour en parler, avant de faire marcher la garantie.

Et au final, il y a bien plus de monde qui ont un problème avec leur MacBook sur le forum que ceux pour qui tout va bien.

CQFD !


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> et oh tout le monde on se calme!!!
> je ne vais tarder à switcher ( surement à la rentrée j'en ai pas encore un besoin urgent !!)
> enfin quand j'ai découvert le monde mac par des amis, c'est l'OS que j'ai découvert mais aussi sa *communauté!!!* on m'avait dis que les macusers étaient toujours près à aider un gars qui avait un problème, sans prétention aucune!!
> et ce fil qui était à l'origine une tentative de bilan du macbook, est devenu un vrai conflit !!
> ...



un véritable conflit, que tu dis, c'est une véritable bataille rangée... 

Ce n'est parce qu'on forme une communauté que l'on doit être d'accord sur tout. Dans un débat chacun essaye de prouver à l'autre qu'il a raison, on mélange les points de vue, on avance. Il est normal que les personnes se taquinent un peu ( ca fait parti du jeu ). 

L'exemple de la slk est un argument très parlant. (un produit peut présenter des défauts, même si la marque qui le fabrique est réputée pour ces fabrications de qualité). EN gros, certaines des slk ont des défauts, ce n'en reste pas moins une bonne voir très bonne voiture.

L'impression que la majorité des macbooks ont un défaut est fausse. c'est le problème des forums. ils ne révèlent pas forcement la vérité.


----------



## Belisaire (18 Juin 2006)

On a dit "esprit de communauté", pas de secte ! On peut faire remarquer que lorsqu'on tente de dresser un bilan, il ne faut pas oublier les points positifs. La sélection des critiques uniquement a un petit arrière-gout de propagande anti que l'on ne peut nier.
A rechercher le consensus mou on n'avance pas et puis les petites taquineries adressées à Bertrand ne sont pas bien méchantes  (en tout cas pour ce qui me concerne), on lui a pas rayer sa bagnolle non plus (ni le macbook de frodon aux pieds velus).


----------



## LeProf (18 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> et ce fil qui était à l'origine une tentative de bilan du macbook, est devenu un vrai conflit !!



Je ne me sens pas visé par ta remarque mais par contre là je ne suis pas d'accord..... si bertrand avait voulu faire un bilan, il aurait appelé son fil de discussion : Macbook, un bilan .... par exemple.
Mais mettre d'entrée un titre comme Macbook : un modèle raté....... c'est déjà prendre partie.............donc dans ce cas, où est l'interet d'un bilan ?

ensuite c'est vrai, il y a eut un passage de joute verbale entre lui et Frodon.......c'était bien marrant à suivre d'ailleurs , mais je n'ai point vu d'enguelade.


----------



## bertrand (18 Juin 2006)

J'me réveille. Mi-temps : France 1 - Corée 0 !!!
Sinon, vous inquiétez pas, y'a pas d'lézard, tout va bien. On est entre gens de bonne compagnie, non ? J'peux m'relever et marcher, malgré quelques tacles.
Bertrand


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> J'me réveille. Mi-temps : France 1 - Corée 0 !!!
> Sinon, vous inquiétez pas, y'a pas d'lézard, tout va bien. On est entre gens de bonne compagnie, non ? J'peux m'relever et marcher, malgré quelques tacles.
> Bertrand


je te reveille, la corée vient de mettre une pasteque


----------



## martinette (18 Juin 2006)

yaouhou! mon macbook va bien, j'ai juste un peu chaud mais  seulement sur la gauche à hauteur des ports c'est à dire que je n'y pose pas souvent les mains; un mois du'tilisation et aucun pb de batterie ou de rémanence. Il est beau et pratique, il me paraît très fiable à moi. ma soeur qui a un acer s'énerve à devoir recharger toutes les heures quand je peux travailler 4h sans hic. il y a déjà eu des threads sur ce formun parlant de la baisse de qualité 'apple. en les lisant je me suis convaincue que pour le prix on avait quand même quelque chose de bien même si ce n'était pas parfait. les défauts ça existe et si onpeut renvoyer sans problème, ça demeure acceptable. je reste d'accord avec emy-je sais plus le numéro  pour dire que quans on sort une telle somme qui revient à un investissement important, on est en droit d'avoir un appareil qui nous pemette de travailler sans crainte.
ps:
heureusment qu'il y a mes forums pour changer du foot! 
reps: je crois que l'ordi s'énerve à lire ces threads inquiétants: il a chaud tout à coup! jai les bouts des doigts tout chauds:rateau:


----------



## Junk (19 Juin 2006)

Macbook : Un Modèle Raté  c'est faut !!!

Macbook : des modèles ratés, c'est plus juste ...

Normal quand on sait où et comment ils sont fabriqués ... je suis sûr que s'il y avait une usine en France le Macbook coûterait 3500 euros pour la même qualité  :love: 

Merci messieurs dames des continents asiatique  
Vous faites du bon boulot même si quelques occidentaux se plaigne c'est pas mal dans l'ensemble  et moi aussi je veux un Macbook


----------



## Junk (19 Juin 2006)

Au fait, il parait que Dell font de très bonne machine :love: et beaucoup moins cher que Macintosh


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, il parait que Dell font de très bonne machine :love: et beaucoup moins cher que Macintosh


la dernniere fois que j'ai vu un dell, c'etatit un portable de 18 mois qui n'etais jamais sorti de chez son proprietaire. Il avait le chassi faussé !! A pres un an et demi moi je dis bravo, effectivement c'est de la tres bonne machine :rateau:


----------



## emy648 (19 Juin 2006)

Je crois que je viens d'abandonner définitivement l'idée d'acheter un macbook (cf. tocip "switch réussi")!


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

Le fait de croire que le macbook serait 3 fois plus cher s'il était fabriqué en Europe est faux.  Pour la qualité, je sais pas trop, c'est pas dit que ce soit meilleur.

Les dells, c'est pas une mauvaise marque. je pense qu'il sont assez fiables dans l'ensemble.  Par contre, ils ne sont pas toujours très beau.


----------



## martinette (19 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> pour ce qui est d'exprimer sa joie sur les macbooks, je persiste dans mon opinion!  il suffit de voir tous ceux qui ont recu leur macbook depuis quelques jours a peine, et tout est merveilleux, tout est beau... puis apres les quelques jours, ca s'assombrit,et les problemes arrivent...
> et puis si vous allez faire un tour du coté des switchs, vous verrez aussi des explosions (éphémères?:mouais: ) de joie, quant a l'acquisition d'une nouvelle machine...




, mais tu l'as renvoyé alors? Que s'est il passé? le 14 juin, tout allait bien pour toi!

oupq, je change je viens de voir le thread switch, c'est une horreur kafkaïenne cette histoire. une horreur de SAV, t des touhes qui ne marchent pas!
(j'espère quand même que tu y reviendras, le mien va bien!)


----------



## emy648 (19 Juin 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> , mais tu l'as renvoyé alors? Que s'est il passé? le 14 juin, tout allait bien pour toi!


 
oui au début tout allait bien... et puis les problèmes sont arrivés! j'ai du telephoner un nombre incalculable de fois a l'apple care et apple store pour avoir "satisfaction" (si je peux appeler ca comme ca, parce que mon macbook ne m'a apporté que des ennuis!)!

enfin bref, tnt m'a recontacté aujourd'hui, ils passeront le chercher demain matin! ca va me faire un fameux tracas en moins... enfin je ne serai pleinement rassurée que quand j'aurai récupéré mon argent! 

ps: j'ai raconté toutes mes "mésaventures apple" sur le topic _"switch réussi"_ (mouarf, ca me fait bien rire! )


----------



## emy648 (19 Juin 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> (j'espère quand même que tu y reviendras, le mien va bien!)


 
je ne pense pas y revenir non... j'ai besoin de quelque chose de fiable, et vu que je ne suis pas une pro en informatique, j'ai également besoin de pouvoir compter sur un support SAV valable... ce qui selon moi, n'est pas le cas pour apple!


----------



## martinette (19 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> oui au début tout allait bien... et puis les problèmes sont arrivés! j'ai du telephoner un nombre incalculable de fois a l'apple care et apple store pour avoir "satisfaction" (si je peux appeler ca comme ca, parce que mon macbook ne m'a apporté que des ennuis!)!
> 
> enfin bref, tnt m'a recontacté aujourd'hui, ils passeront le chercher demain matin! ca va me faire un fameux tracas en moins... enfin je ne serai pleinement rassurée que quand j'aurai récupéré mon argent!
> 
> ps: j'ai raconté toutes mes "mésaventures apple" sur le topic _"switch réussi"_ (mouarf, ca me fait bien rire! )


honne^tement il ne devrait pas y avoir de pb de remboursement. moi j'ai renvoyé une suite logicielle j'ai tout fait par email avec l'applestore, remboursée une semaine après le passage de tnt. J'espère que tu vas vite être rassurée et que tes exams seront réussis malgré ces tracas


----------



## martinette (19 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas y revenir non... j'ai besoin de quelque chose de fiable, et vu que je ne suis pas une pro en informatique, j'ai également besoin de pouvoir compter sur un support SAV valable... ce qui selon moi, n'est pas le cas pour apple!


moi je suis SUPER nulle en informatique, et justement mac m'a permis de faire des trucs plus intuitivement, c'est vraiment fiable pour le système. après le matériel pèche c'est sûr mon mac d'avant a eu un problème au bout de trois ans. mais je suis d'acord pour ce cauchemar de SAV. l'idée de leur écrire pour tout décrire ne ma paraît pas idiote, c'est quand même révoltant


----------



## SoniK (19 Juin 2006)

Tin c'est flippant tout ce que vous dites. Je vais finir par plus venir sur ce forum si ca continue. Pour rassurer ceux qui hésitent encore, moi je n'ai aucun soucis. Enfin, je suis peut etre pas aussi tatillon que les autres. Je n'ai pas appuyé partout sur ma coque pour voir si elle craquait, je n'ai pas fait virevolter des fenêtre pour voir la rémanence de l'écran. J'en ai juste eu une utilisation normale, et franchement il déchire. Je suis pas chanceux d'habitude, peut être que là j'ai le cul bordé de nouille mais je suis vraiment ravi par ma machine. Sur ce, je reviendrais dans quelques jours (ou semaines) voir ou vous en êtes. Et surtout très longue vie à mon MacBook, je suis fan.


----------



## martinette (19 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Tin c'est flippant tout ce que vous dites. Je vais finir par plus venir sur ce forum si ca continue. Pour rassurer ceux qui hésitent encore, moi je n'ai aucun soucis. Enfin, je suis peut etre pas aussi tatillon que les autres. Je n'ai pas appuyé partout sur ma coque pour voir si elle craquait, je n'ai pas fait virevolter des fenêtre pour voir la rémanence de l'écran. J'en ai juste eu une utilisation normale, et franchement il déchire. Je suis pas chanceux d'habitude, peut être que là j'ai le cul bordé de nouille mais je suis vraiment ravi par ma machine. Sur ce, je reviendrais dans quelques jours (ou semaines) voir ou vous en êtes. Et surtout très longue vie à mon MacBook, je suis fan.


hé moi aussi il va bien!


----------



## Paradise (19 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, il parait que Dell font de très bonne machine :love: et beaucoup moins cher que Macintosh




... sans commentaires


----------



## Junk (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Le fait de croire que le macbook serait 3 fois plus cher s'il était fabriqué en Europe est faux.  Pour la qualité, je sais pas trop, c'est pas dit que ce soit meilleur.
> 
> Les dells, c'est pas une mauvaise marque. je pense qu'il sont assez fiables dans l'ensemble.  Par contre, ils ne sont pas toujours très beau.


Je parlais de la France en particulier  c'est sûr que dans un pays de l'Est ....

En plus si ils avaient assemblé les Macbook en France je suis sûr qu'en plus d'un prix trois fois plus cher, il y aurai eu des retards pas possible entre les grèves et les chômeurs qui ne veulent pas travailler ... :love:


Pour les Dell, c'était une blague .... je n'en n'ai pas :rateau: (beurk), et j'ai choisi un PB 12" dernière génération, et franchement c'est une machine à "switch" formidable ....


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de la France en particulier  c'est sûr que dans un pays de l'Est ....
> 
> En plus si ils avaient assemblé les Macbook en France je suis sûr qu'en plus d'un prix trois fois plus cher, il y aurai eu des retards pas possible entre les grèves et les chômeurs qui ne veulent pas travailler ... :love:



Bah moi aussi, je parlais de la france.

Ce sont des croyances tout ca, le prix de reviens ne serait pas trois fois plus cher. En france, il n'y a pas temps de greve que ca. Et tous les chomeurs ne sont pas des feignants. C'est quoi toutes ces inepties??? :mouais:


----------



## iota (19 Juin 2006)

Salut.



			
				rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des croyances tout ca, le prix de reviens ne serait pas trois fois plus cher. En france, il n'y a pas temps de greve que ca. Et tous les chomeurs ne sont pas des feignants. C'est quoi toutes ces inepties??? :mouais:


Le coût de la main d'oeuvre est beaucoup moins élevés dans des pays comme la Chine, c'est pas un mythe.

Il n'y a pas de mystère, tu ne feras pas fabriquer un Macbook en France pour le même prix de revient que dans un pays en voie de développement.

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (19 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas y revenir non... j'ai besoin de quelque chose de fiable, et vu que je ne suis pas une pro en informatique, j'ai également besoin de pouvoir compter sur un support SAV valable... ce qui selon moi, n'est pas le cas pour apple!


Dommage d'abandonner Apple pour ça, même si je comprends que cette expérience t'ait échaudée...
Je ne suis pas sûr que tu y gagnes au change avec un PC et Windows XP ou Vista... A suivre ?


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le coût de la main d'oeuvre est beaucoup moins élevés dans des pays comme la Chine, c'est pas un mythe.
> 
> ...



Et les coût induits de non qualité, le coût de transport et les temps d'industrialisation plus élevés...
Le problème est que si tu veux vendre en chine, tu dois en général construire ta petite usine en chine.

Deplus la qualité est souvent loin d'être au rendez vous...

jette un coup d'oeil à ce post :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139859&highlight=hommes


----------



## totoro (19 Juin 2006)

mon iBook ne chauffe jamais, il ne devient pas jaune devant marron derrière


----------



## iota (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> jette un coup d'oeil à ce post :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139859&highlight=hommes


Oui et ?
Je n'ai jamais dit que les délocalisations sont inévitables.
La main d'oeuvre est moins chère en Chine, c'est un fait, pas une invention de ma part.
Ça permet à Apple de vendre des machines moins chère, c'est un fait également.
Je ne m'en réjouis pas pour autant, je constate simplement. 

Demande au gars d'American Apparel de produire des T-Shirts vendus 3$ dans le commerce tout en faisant de la marge, ben il te répondra que c'est impossible. Si tu fais produire en Chine tu peux.

Alors arrêtons de jouer les hypocrites en étant persuadés qu'on pourrait produire des Macbook en France tout en les vendant le même prix, car ce n'est pas le cas.

L'exemple d'American Apparel montre qu'on peut tout à fait créer une entreprise qui fait des bénéfices sans pour autant délocaliser (chose pourtant courante dans le monde de l'industrie textile), pas qu'on peut atteindre le même coût de production pour un produit donné sans avoir recours à la délocalisation.

@+
iota


----------



## bertrand (19 Juin 2006)

Ah oui !!! C'est pas un macbook de bioman force jaune !!! 
B.


----------



## groulty (19 Juin 2006)

Alors voila, j'y pense depuis +sieurs jours à poster mon opinion sur mon tout nouveau MacBook. Et je viens de passer une 1/2 heure à lire toutes ces critiques plus ou moins sérieuses et raisonnables, ces mini réglements de compte entre un Bertrand bougon et un Frodon un tantinet vindicatif. J'ai eu 7 PowerBook, dont le dernier Alu 1,67 15" que j'ai revendu sans regret pour le MacBook: clavier capricieux, slot mémoire n°2 HS et autres petites contrariétés qui m'ont fait pester contre Apple et sa fiabilité légendaire. D'autant que le 15" était encombrant pour rentrer dans mon sac à dos sans chausse pied et que le 13" était la taille idéale.
He bien voici un pavé dans la marre de cette logorée sans fin sur les "défauts" d'une machine remarquable.
Je suis un aujourd'hui *UTILISATEUR HEUREUX* du MacBook. J'insiste sur "utilisateur" et je souligne "heureux".
J'ai recu mon MacBook noir équipé de 1Go de Ram et 120Go de DD. Fébrile je démare la bète. Je réinstalle tous les logiciels dont je me sers régulièrement. Je BootCamp une partition Windaube SP2. Je fais toutes les mises à jour proposées..... et roule ma poule !
Alors que dire après une semaine d'exploitation ?
Que je suis ravi, emballé, aux anges.
La coque ? Solide, pas de "craquements" louches, pas d'écaillement, pas de cracs, rien, nada. Un parfait assemblage. J'ai bien essayé (je n'y aurais pas pensé, mais bon !) de pincer la coque autour de la iSight. Du béton ! Lorsque je serre un peu fort le Sony de mon pote, on croirait avoir en main un téléphone portable bas de gamme: je peux affirmer que le MacBook à coté semble en fonte !
Seul déception (si si) c'est que le trackpad est déjà un peu marqué par mon doigt: il brille plus qu'au sortir de la boite. Mouais ! Bof ! ca prouve que je m'en sert non ! Bon faut dire que des "traces" jaunes sur un fond noir !!!!!
Je trouve le trackpad et le click absolument délicieux à utiliser: doux, précis, sans bruit de "clic" comme sur mon dernier Alu. Le clavier est remarquable de facilité pour un âne comme moi qui frappait souvent 2 touches en même temps sur mes différents PowerBook. Un régal de douceur et de précision: je ne me lasse plus d'écrire et écrire et écrire et écrire.... seule ma dislexie chronique m'oblige à m'y reprendre parfois à deux fios, pardon à deux fois.
Le ventilo ??? Quel ventilo ? Ou ça un ventilo ? Celui de l'iBook G4 de ma femme lorsqu'elle surfe à côté de moi ? Ha oui ça on peut pas l'oublier. Mais celui du MacBook, il me faut un stétoscope. Et pourtant je suis ingé son ! 
Par contre c'est bien vrai qu'il chauffe le bougre. Ha ça c'est sûr qu'il chauffe, c'est sans appel. Mes précédents Titanium chauffaient eux aussi. Mon dernier Alu chauffait encore plus. Normal puisqu'il était encore plus rapide non ? Alors le MacBook vous pensez ! Faut bien que quand il pédale à donf, il transpire un peu plus qu'au repos, non ? L'iBook de ma tendre aussi devient difficile à garder sur les genoux parfois. Et alors ? Ca vous gène tant que ça ? Vous aimez pas sentir que la bète pédale et s'échauffe ? Et vous quand il fait 35° à l'ombre et que vous venez de courir comme un dératé, vous faites quoi ? Vous vous collez à votre amoureuse, vous vous affalez sur la couette ? En ce qui me concerne, lorsque je surfe au lit ou devant la téloche, je pose ma merveille sur un plateau et lui me remercie en tournant sans broncher une seule seconde et toute la nuit si je veux, même que !
Des traces éphémères sur l'écran ? Ben puisqu'elles sont éphémères, où est le problème. En tout cas je n'ai rien remarqué qui me désoblige.
L'angle de vision trop étroit: qui est assez sot pour travailler devant son portable les mains sur le clavier et la tête à gauche, à droite, en haut ou en bas de l'écran ? Affaire suivante.
Le Wifi capricieux ? Chez moi ma borne Airport arrose corectement l'appart et alimente deux Mac et un PC sans sourciller, sans se faire remarquer plus souvent qu'avec mes PowerBook précédents.
J'utilise TOUS les jours Entourage et World qui ne bronchent pas le moins du monde, même si je dois attendre qq secondes de plus que sur le G4 l'ouverture de ces deux la: la roue arc en ciel tourne pendant l'ouverture: énervant is'nt it ? Mais pas handicapant si votre vie ne tient pas à la rapidité d'ouverture d'une appli ! Sans doute qu'une MAJ prochaine assurera le portage complet sur Intel: allez Bill encore un effort. En tous cas, dès qu'ils sont ouverts, ça roule.
ProTools tourne comme un poisson dans l'eau. Firefox est à l'aise partout. VLC turbine sans râler. Toast grave à perdre haleine, éjecte quand je lui demande. iTunes fait swinger la maison avec Express. Bref TOUT va bien, merci.
Cerise sur le gateau: Windows. Ha celui-là ! Que ça fait des années que je dois allumer régulièrement ma vielle crotte de Toshiba avec ses 6Go de DD et son processeur charrue, uniquement pour faire tourner ActiveSync et synchroniser mon PocketPC. 
Quel bonheur d'avoir (puisqu'il le faut bien) un Windaube sous la main, sans changer d'habitude, sans ressortir tout le bouzin, avec le même écran et surtout la possiblité de glisser-déposer des fichiers de Mac à Win et vice-versa ! Et que les afficionados du PC hurle avec les loups s'ils le veulent, mais ça tourne vite et bien un Windows sur MacIntel. La définition serait même presque plus mieux que sur MacOS. Bon je dis ça pour faire bisquer ceux qui trouvernont que j'exagère.

Bon ben voilà, c'est fini. Je pourrais en dire d'avantage dans qq temps si ça vous interresse toujours. Moi en tous cas je retourne à mes occupations qui ne manquent pas et qui me passionnent de plus en plus sur ce bien beau MacBook, fidèle acteur de mes désirs les plus fous (si si). Je ne le lâche plus. Je l'emmène parout. C'est ma femme qui va devoir le fermer pour moi c'est sûr.
He, il a de la classe en plus dans sa robe noire, non ?
Amicalement.
Un homme heureux.


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2006)

@Groutly

Oui le noir a l'énorme avantage de ne pas être sujet aux tâches "jaunes", et vu que c'était le seul véritable défaut que je reprochais à mon MacBook, je suis sûr que j'aurais été comblé par un noir...

... mais dommage qu'il soit si cher pour des trucs dont je n'ai pas besoin en plus  Si Apple avait sorti tous les modèles au choix en blanc ou en noir, j'aurai pris l'entrée de gamme et ce même s'il avait couté 1149 Euros au lieu de 1099 Euros pour payer la couleur noire. Mais 1499 Euros c'est trop de différence pour des éléments dont j'ai pas besoin:

- graveur DVD: j'en ai déjà un en externe et ca me suffit (d'autant que l'avantage c'est que je peux le changer facilement)
- +20Go de disque dur (j'en ai pas foncièrement l'utilité, j'ai déjà un disque externe de 250Go, et tout ce qui est gros va dessus).

Et en plus il n'a toujours que 512Mo de RAM, ca n'aurait pas été trop demandé d'avoir 1Go de RAM à ce prix.

En tous cas profites bien de ton MacBook noir, et ne te soucis pas des soucis ici, le fait que tu ai choisi le noir t'évite déjà le soucis des tâches "jaunes", qui est à mon sens le seul soucis majeur du MacBook (les autres étant avant tous des détails ou des cas très isolés).


----------



## lifenight (19 Juin 2006)

Moi je n'ai aucun soucis avec mon macbook, le blanc reste blanc et le reste est d'une finition exemplaire


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2006)

lifenight a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai aucun soucis avec mon macbook, le blanc reste blanc et le reste est d'une finition exemplaire



Tant mieux (en espérant que ca reste ainsi)! Profites bien de ton MacBook


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

En tout cas merci groutly pour ton témoignage d'utilisateur heureux d'un macbook ça fait plaisir à lire, dommage que tous les macbook users heureux (et je suis convaincu qu'il y en a plus qu'on ne croit) ne viennent pas crier leur joie ici  !


----------



## groulty (19 Juin 2006)

Hi Hobbit, bien sûr que tout ce que j'ai dit plus haut est l'expression d'un type qui se sert de son Mac en pro (mais aussi pour le fun bien sûr), donc ne soit pas surpirs que j'aie eu besoin d'un MacBook un peu large d'épaules.
Quant au blanc, ben que dire ! Je fais des taches partout (je suis un porc) et elles se voient bien dès que je porte blanc !!!!! Et puis la transpiration, c'est t-y pas jaune non ? Et certains d'entre nous font des taches plus marquées que d'autres sur leurs T-shirt et autres chemises. On parle de transpiration plus oxydante ! Passons.

Juste un petit mot d'humeur qui me vient à la re-lecture de l'entête de cette discussion initiée par le "famous" Bertrand:

"_Inutile de poursuivre plus longtemps la politique de l'autruche et de tourner en dérision les mésaventures des acheteurs des macbooks. Le produit est truffé de malfaçons, Apple doit rappeler toute la série. Une synthèse en copier-coller des récents problèmes de ces portables. On peut se demander qu'est-ce qui marchait bien dessus finalement !"_ 

Je n'ai pas pour habitude de polémiquer pour le plaisir, mais franchement, pour un type qui n'a toujours pas vu un MacBook de près, ni même cotoyé l'homme qu'a vu l'homme qu'a rencontré un type de passage qui aurait croisé un possesseur de MacBook, c'est un peu fort de café non ?
_Politique de l'autruche ? _Quelle autruche ? Mon p'tit doigt me dit que ce serait plutôt la politique de la fouine ! (c'est une image, garçon, ne le prend pas mal)
_Produit truffé de malfaçons ? _Avant de porter une opinion sur un plat, je le goute d'abord, pas vous ? ou alors je fais confiance à un vieux pote... de confiance.
_Apple doit rappeller toute la série ? _Et mon cul c'est du poulet ? Manque sérieusement pas d'air ce trublion d'école élémentaire.... _mon cher Watson, bien sûr_ !
Quant à la _synthèse_, faut bien évidemment n'être pas avare de son temps pour le perdre à récolter tout ce qu'il peut se dire de négatif, et uniquement (c'est plus fun), sur le Net.

On lui collerait dans les bras la plus belle femme du monde qu'il lui trouverait bien un point noir sur le sein gauche (ce qui ne se voit pas forcèment à l'oeil nu), voire, plus vicieux, des poireaux sous les aisselles ou une minuscule verrue juste à droite de l'anus ! Ce qui le pousserait bien sûr à faire la grève du sexe pour trahison et appellerait évidemment au boycott à la cantonade ! C'est du vol ! Beurk remboursez.
On rencontre, il est vrai, de plus en plus souvent de mécontents chroniques qui trouveront toujours que le plat était trop chaud... non trop froid, ou trop salé... non plutôt fade, que le vin était bouchonné, euh non, trop frais, ou plutôt tiède, enfin bref qu'il aurait préféré une bière, si on lui avait demandé, mais on ne lui demande rien, mais il parle quand même, ça fait du bien, ça réchauffe, et ça chaufe même, comme un MacBook trop chaud, ce salaud _truffé de malfaçons_ qui me brûle les genoux, enfin c'est ce qu'on m'a dit, si j'en crois ce qui se dit, à droite à gauche et que j'ai écrit.... Moi ? Non, j'ai rien dit !
_
On peut se demander qu'est-ce qui marchait bien dessus finalement !  _J'ai cherché la réponse moi-même et la réponse est plus haut !

Ca me gave.

Mais je me dis qu'il faut aussi, pour bouger et remuer les idées, des provocateurs et ce _Bertrand_ en est sûrement un, n'est-ce pas ? Cest vrai que quand tout va bien, tout va bien: on félicite moins qu'on ne reproche. Alors soit loué _Bert_ d'avoir permis que les langues des heureux se délient.

A+ peut-être !


----------



## emy648 (19 Juin 2006)

vazypanda a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas *merci groutly pour ton témoignage d'utilisateur heureux d'un macbook ça fait plaisir à lire*, dommage que tous les macbook users heureux (et je suis convaincu qu'il y en a plus qu'on ne croit) ne viennent pas crier leur joie ici  !


 
oui, ca fait du bien en fait! ce serait bien que les "_possesseurs-de-macbooks-heureux"_ créent un topic pour exprimer leur joie!!  Ca rassurerait un peu les malchanceux...


----------



## bertrand (20 Juin 2006)

groulty a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la _synthèse_, faut bien évidemment n'être pas avare de son temps pour le perdre à récolter tout ce qu'il peut se dire de négatif, et uniquement (c'est plus fun), sur le Net.
> On lui collerait dans les bras la plus belle femme du monde qu'il lui trouverait bien un point noir sur le sein gauche (ce qui ne se voit pas forcèment à l'oeil nu), voire, plus vicieux, des poireaux sous les aisselles ou une minuscule verrue juste à droite de l'anus ! Ce qui le pousserait bien sûr à faire la grève du sexe pour trahison et appellerait évidemment au boycott à la cantonade ! C'est du vol ! Beurk remboursez.


Camarades, j'ai décidé de faire mon autocritique. Commissaire  du Peuple Groulty, j'avoue. Je suis un misérable traitre à la solde des puissances étrangères pour démoraliser notre sacro-sainte cummunauté et salir notre leader suprême et sa dernière uvre, la plus aboutie. Soudoyé honteusement par le géant Thomsin pour ruiner le macbook et faire triompher les TO7, je devais recevoir un MO5, rêve de toute une existence, comme salaire de ces manuvres perfides.
Une vie ne suffirait pas à expier de tels crimes. Je suis prêt à vous donner immédiatement  tous les noms et toutes les adresses IP de tous les conjurés ayant participé à ce funeste complot. Tous ceux qui ont dénigré leurs écrans, charnières, lecteurs, processeurs, ventilateurs ... dénoncé les grésillements, sifflements, surchauffes, décolorations ... je les connais tous. Tous des menteurs. Tous des calomniateurs. Tous ! Et les pires félons, ceux qui ont renié et renvoyé publiquement les merveilleuses machines que notre société révolutionnaire avait créées pour le bonheur de Peuple, ceux-là aussi je vous les livrerai.
*J'adjure tous les camarades qui seraient encore tentés par cette sinistre machination à ne plus dire une phrase, un mot, une lettre négatives sur ce post contre les productions de nos généreux bienfaiteurs. Je demande par avance la clémence pour eux et leur inconscience.*
Merci pour ta balade des gens heu-reux, camarade Groulty. Elle m'a ouvert les yeux. Mourir étendu, nu, sur le gril de 50 macbooks ramant sous Photoshop sera pour moi un juste châtiment. Racheter et renvoyer des macbooks défectueux, aux enfers, pour l'éternité, serait aussi un complément de punition mérité. Et si cette sincère autocritique peut me valoir un peu d'indulgence du politburo, épargne moi, camarade Groulty, avant mon exécution, la plus belle femme du monde avec la verrue à droite du macbook. Ce serait inhumain ...
Bertrand


----------



## Belisaire (20 Juin 2006)

Marrant comme on a atteint ici une sorte de point Godwin "sauce soviétique" !
J'ai des doutes sur le profit à continuer une telle discussion... (qui avait si mal commencée).


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2006)

Bah de quoi de plains-tu, le monsieur fait péter le barbecue :love:


----------



## groulty (20 Juin 2006)

Félicitations Bertrand, j'apprécie ta réponse pleine d'humour caustique. J'aime le 2ème degrè. Tu vois quand tu veux, tu peux aussi être amusant !

Pour ta repentence, le politburo te préconise comme repentence la chose suivante:
"_Je suis prêt à vous donner immédiatement  tous les noms et toutes les adresses IP de tous les conjurés" .... qui n'ont eu que des louanges à dire sur leur nouveau MacBook _!
Ce serait fort ça ! Non ? En grattant un peu tu en trouveras et tu pourras dire un jour "les benêts heureux existent, j'en ai rencontré" ! 
Je compte alors sur toi pour nous en faire part, OK ?

Allez, arrêtons là, on en a assez dit. 
Camarade Berthe, salutations amicales. Bon vent !


----------



## Bat-Mac (20 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est un des gros problème des forums (pas uniquement celui-ci), une très grande majorité des messages postés le sont par des personnes qui ont un problème.
> 
> Les gens se manifestent rarement pour dire "Youhou, mon nouveau Mac il est trop cool, tout va bien, il est d'enfer".
> 
> ...



Alors, je dois être une exception !  :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=136376&highlight=alubook


----------



## terkou (20 Juin 2006)

merci bat mac pour ton témoignage heureux!! que ceux qui sont content parlent!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
seulement la c'est un topic du le macbook et non sur l'alubook!! mais on voit quand meme que apple fait de bonnes choses!!! 
merci aux heureux, ça rassure les  futurs switcheurs!!!!! ( enfin au moins UN !! )


----------



## gaijing (20 Juin 2006)

Je vous fais part de mon expérience avec un (simple) macbook tout frais, reçu vendredi dernier.

Je trouve que la chaleur dégagée par le macbook est tout simplement insupportable...surtout vers le côté gauche (où se trouvent les connectiques) proche de l'écran.
Quand je dis insupportable, c'est chaud bouillant...rien à voir avec la chaleur de mon iBook que je pouvais quand même garder sur mes genoux. Là, même les touches sont chaudes...

Là, impossible de le placer directement sur mes guibolles sous peine d'avoir des odeurs de poulet grillé dans l'appart' dans les 5 minutes qui suivent; d'ailleurs le coque côté soleil présente de sensibles signes de gonflements.

Pour info, je n'ai pas le film en plastique qui obstruait l'arrivée d'air frais dont tout le monde a parlé.

J'ai alors entrepris ces démarches :

- J'ai pris contact avec le support apple.
Le hotliner que j'ai eu m'a demandé d'aller faire constater cette chaleur anormale auprès d'un centre agréé car c'était la procédure (je comprends qu'il leur faut un filtre avant d'aller plus loin, mais bon suites à tous les témoignages diffusés sur le net, il serait temps qu'apple reconnaisse ces soucis et ne rejette pas la faute sur le film de plastique oublié sur certains macbook).

Je lui ai alors demandé à qui seront dévolus les éventuels frais auprès desdits centres.
C'est seulement là qu'il m'a dit que certains centres prenaient en effet des frais de dossier pour traiter ce genre de demandes. Je lui ai fait savoir que je trouvais cela un peu déplacé de la part d'apple de faire payer ce genre de diagnostique au client alors que ces eux qui demandent un "vrai" diagnostique et qui ne sont pas en mesure de l'effectuer.

Bref, je lui ai demandé de me donner directement le numéro de l'apple store pour faire un retour/remboursement de l'appareil car je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec un appareil comprenant un évident vice de fabrication qui pourrait claquer dans un an et demi.

- Appel à l'apple store afin d'expliquer mon souci. Ils m'ont donné un numéro de retour via TNT qui va me coûter la bagatelle de 80. Il est indiqué dans les CGV, que les frais de retour seront à la charge du client, mais 80, c'est quand même mesquin.

Moralité : attendre la Rev. B. bien sûr (même si c'est long...plus c'est long, plus c'est dur, mais plus c'est bon y paraît...ahem   ), et surtout ne plus passer par l'apple store car en cas de remboursement, c'est quand même 80 qui partent dans le vent (alors qu'à la fnac, cela aurait été effectuer en direct live sans autres frais). L'apple care dans ce cas, c'est un peu du vent quand même.

Bref, expérience malheureuse, qui je l'espère ne vous dégoûtera pas trop des appareils estampillés de la marque à la pomme. C'est vraiment dommage car cette machine, outre ce gros souci de chaleur est vraiment une bombe mais je tenais à quand même avertir tout le monde, dès fois que.


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

Si le macbook chauffe, c'est bien à cause du core duo non? C'est normal qu'un processeur puissant chauffe


----------



## emy648 (20 Juin 2006)

gaijing a dit:
			
		

> Je vous fais part de mon expérience avec un (simple) macbook tout frais, reçu vendredi dernier.
> 
> Je trouve que la chaleur dégagée par le macbook est tout simplement insupportable...surtout vers le côté gauche (où se trouvent les connectiques) proche de l'écran.
> Quand je dis insupportable, c'est chaud bouillant...rien à voir avec la chaleur de mon iBook que je pouvais quand même garder sur mes genoux. Là, même les touches sont chaudes...
> ...


 
Je m'y retrouve un peu dans ton histoire... certes le problème technique n'est pas le même, je parle plutot de notre triste expérience de l'apple care! 
Pour ce qui est d'aller faire constater la machine défectueuse dans un apple center, ils me l'avaient aussi demandé mais j'ai refusé! L'appel center de ma région ( qui est tres bien hein! si je dois éventuellement racheter un mac, c'est la que j'irai) prend d'ailleurs 10 euros de frais de dossiers... enfin soit...

Par contre je ne comprend pas qu'on te demande 80 euros pour renvoyer la machine!  La personne de l'apple store à qui j'ai eu a faire m'a dit que étant donné que mon macbook présentait un défaut, les frais de renvois n'étaient pas a ma charge! encore bien... je ne me laisserais pas faire a ta place!


----------



## isoyann (20 Juin 2006)

bonjour a tous ok le macbook a eu apparement quelques petits pb a sont lancement...
moi j ecris ces quelques lignes pour vous dire que le mien fonctionne super bien , je ne peux pas m en servir pour faire la cuisine il ne fait pas le bruit d une vache il est blanc comme neige il ne se decolle pas , evidement je l ai deballé il est sous tension facilement 6 heures par jour


----------



## gaijing (20 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Si le macbook chauffe, c'est bien à cause du core duo non? C'est normal qu'un processeur puissant chauffe



Qu'un processeur chauffe, je veux bien. D'ailleurs mon iBook chauffe mais d'une chauffe normal.
Là avec mon macbook, c'est un grill. Comme je le disais, même les touches du clavier sont chaudes.

-> le processeur a le droit de chauffer, mais la machine doit pouvoir évacuer cette chaleur et la dissiper mieux qu'elle ne le fait actuellement. C'est là que mon macbook a un souci.


----------



## Frodon (20 Juin 2006)

gaijing a dit:
			
		

> Qu'un processeur chauffe, je veux bien. D'ailleurs mon iBook chauffe mais d'une chauffe normal.
> Là avec mon macbook, c'est un grill. Comme je le disais, même les touches du clavier sont chaudes.
> 
> -> le processeur a le droit de chauffer, mais la machine doit pouvoir évacuer cette chaleur et la dissiper mieux qu'elle ne le fait actuellement. C'est là que mon macbook a un souci.


En fait oui et non, c'est justement parce que la machine évacue la chaleur en partie par le clavier que le clavier chauffe. Ca a été conçu ainsi et c'est pas bête, d'autant que la chaleur qui sort du clavier est très peu chaude.
Ensuite, il ne faut pas s'attendre qu'une machine avec un Core Duo soit aussi froide qu'un iBook G4, c'est pas la même génération de processeur.

Ce que j'ai constaté c'est que le MacBook chauffait plus qu'un iBook, mais bien moins qu'un PowerBook Alu (qui a l'inconvenient d'avoir une coque très conductrice de chaleur). En effet, un PowerBook Alu ca va bruler literalement la peau en contact direct à pleine charge, alors que le MacBook est très chaud, et à la longue ca peut être désagréable, mais il ne brule pas.

Pour savoir si ton MacBook est dans les normes niveau chaleur pour une machine Core Duo, la température du core du CPU doit être comprise entre 40 et 90°C (j'ai mis une fourchettes large) au maximum, avec une stabilisation en pleine charge (les 2 cores à 100% utilisés) entre 77 et 85°C une fois que l'action des ventilos a fait son effet. Si c'est le cas, alors il ne chauffe pas plus que la normal.


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

Si tu veux évacuer la chaleur, il faut utiliser le ventilateur. Donc tu as le choix entre le doux bruit du ventilateur ou la chaleur de ton processeur....

les portables d'autres marques équipés de core duo sont il chauds? trop chauds?


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2006)

Un peu de thermique amusante et instructive 

L'énergie fournie à l'ordinateur se transforme pratiquement toute en chaleur. Plus un ordinateur consomme d'électricité, plus il produit de chaleur (la consommation des processeurs donne donc une bonne idée au moins comparative de la chaleur à évacuer même si les régulations sophistiquées, genre mode économe des procs quand ils sont peu chargés fausse le résultat).

Ensuite, une fois cette chaleur produite, il faut l'évacuer. Il y a en gros deux modes : convection forcée, alias ventilation ou convection naturelle (sans ventilation). Dans les deux cas, un corps à une température supérieure à son environnement tend à se refroidir et son environnement à se réchauffer pour arriver à l'équilibre.

Le transfert par convection forcée est "meilleur", en d'autres termes, il faut un écart de température plus faible entre la partie chaude et l'environnement en convection forcée qu'en convection naturelle pour évacuer la même quantité de chaleur.

La convection naturelle entre le processeur et son environnement immédiat est mauvaise puisque celui-ci (l'intérieur de l'ordi) est chaud, le souffle d'air qui passe par les ouïes peine à évacuer tout. Pour éviter que les choses ne s'équilibrent que lorsque le proc est à 100°C, on rajoute au transfert par convection naturelle direct, un transfert indirect : une partie de la chaleur évacuée ne l'est pas directement par l'air qui passe dans l'ordi mais par l'intermédiaire de la coque de l'ordinateur. On augmente ainsi la surface d'échange et on évacue plus de calories. Mais pour que la coque évacue de la chaleur, il faut qu'elle soit plus chaude que l'ambiance et voilà pourquoi votre macbook est chaud  

Reste la nuance alu-plastique, etc. En termes de convection naturelle externe, ça ne change pas grand-chose : le coeff de transfert est voisin. Par contre on peut plus facilement transférer la chaleur de l'intérieur vers la paroi extérieure à traveres de l'alu qu'à travers du plastique.

Mais il n'est pas évident que la paroi extérieure en alu soit plus chaude que la paroi extérieure en plastique (logiquement c'est même le contraire, mais je ne rentrerai pas dans les détails ). Alors pourquoi a-t-on cette impression ? parce que l'alu conduisant mieux la chaleur, si on le touche, il transfère à nos petites mains rapidement beaucoup de chaleur, ce que ne peut pas faire le plastique (plus isolant). On se brûle moins en touchant un bâton en bois à 60°C qu'en attrapant une barre de fer à 60°C. Si vous ne le croyez pas, essayez !


----------



## Chang (20 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, il parait que Dell font de très bonne machine :love: et beaucoup moins cher que Macintosh



Les dell pour l'Asie sont faits en Chine et ils sont pas plus terribles que les autres. Quand on parle de Mac et de Dell, on parle de grosses grosses boites dont les defauts de qualite n'ont rien a voir avec le pays de fabrication mais plutot avec le controle qualite pourvu par le client avec sa tolerance ... si Mac a laisse des machines sortir avec des defauts, ce n'est pas de la faute au fournisseur (si c'est fournisseur et non une usine strictement Mac).

Bref, le pays de fabrication n'a rien a voir. Dans ce meme pays on peut fabriquer les plus belles merdes, mais aussi des produits de grande qualite, ca demande du temps et de la patience, mais c possible. faut arreter de blamer l'ouvrier et s'inquieter un peu plus des qualites du manager a mon avis.


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Les dell pour l'Asie sont faits en Chine et ils sont pas plus terribles que les autres. Quand on parle de Mac et de Dell, on parle de grosses grosses boites dont les defauts de qualite n'ont rien a voir avec le pays de fabrication mais plutot avec le controle qualite pourvu par le client avec sa tolerance ... si Mac a laisse des machines sortir avec des defauts, ce n'est pas de la faute au fournisseur (si c'est fournisseur et non une usine strictement Mac).
> 
> Bref, le pays de fabrication n'a rien a voir. Dans ce meme pays on peut fabriquer les plus belles merdes, mais aussi des produits de grande qualite, ca demande du temps et de la patience, mais c possible. faut arreter de blamer l'ouvrier et s'inquieter un peu plus des qualites du manager a mon avis.




C'est frappé au coin du bon sens. D'ailleurs, s'il y avait plus de vieux croûtons dans mon genre sur ces forums  ils se rappelleraient qu'il fut un temps pas si lointain où on disait qu'au Japon, on ne fabriquait que des ersatz mal faits de trucs suisses, allemands ou américains 

Accessoirement, je me souviens d'avoir joué à regarder d'où venait ce qu'il y avait dans un apple II : un peu moins d'Asie mais il y en avait déjà, beaucoup d'Amérique centrale et pas beaucoup d'Europe de toutes façons. Alors, s'ils étaient de meilleure qualité, on n'y est pour rien


----------



## Junk (20 Juin 2006)

Vu le volume de Macbook fabriqués (cf. news MacGé du 20/6/6), c'est quand même un peu "normal" d'en avoir un certain nombre qui présente quelques défauts ... c'est ennuyeux pour le consomateur qui se retrouve avec celui qui est passé à travers les mailles du filet.

Mais de là à dire Macbook : un Modèle Raté 

Il a un design à tomber, tout les composants de dernière génération, le gigabit Ethernet, le bluetooth, l'airport a/b/g , les e/s son optique, ...., en plus il a une iShigt, et Frontrow avec la télécommande ... 

Alors franchement Macbook un modèle raté c'est une connerie aussi grosse que celles que j'écris.

Il me fait trop envie moi ce Macbook, j'ai même bien failli faire l'erreur de revendre mon PB 12" de dernière génération pour m'en payer un ... Mais finalement comme c'est plus une envie qu'un besoin (quoique mon G4 est quand même bien dépassé avec tout ce que je lui fais faire ...) je vais encore attendre pour en adopter un.

Et si par malchance j'acquière un modèle qui à des défauts, je sais que je pourrais toujours faire appel à l'Apple Care qui est très compétent. Témoignage : Mon PB 12" s'est retrouvé voiler, il ne reposait plus sur ses quatre pieds ... , j'ai contacté Apple le jeudi, le vendredi je recevais la boîte pour renvoyer mon PB, le vendredi j'ai pris RDV avec le transporteur pour le lundi. Mon PB est parti le lundi pour le centre de réparation en Angleterre, et il est revenu comme neuf le jeudi de la même semaine ... hallucinant


----------



## Frodon (7 Juillet 2006)

Un petite clin d'oeil &#224; notre amis Bertrand:


> *McLaren SLR au rappel !*
> 
> Evidemment, avoir des probl&#232;mes avec une auto qui vous a co&#251;t&#233; environ 500.000 euros, c'est quelque peu f&#226;cheux. Mais mieux vaut &#234;tre prudents car selon Mercedes, les risques sont r&#233;els de voir votre SLR&#8230; s'enflammer ! En effet, une d&#233;faillance au niveau du syst&#232;me &#233;lectronique pourrait avoir des cons&#233;quences regrettables. Celles-ci subviendraient, selon les ing&#233;nieurs, en " conditions extr&#234;mes ". L'alternateur en subirait les plus gros dommages et pourrait donc entra&#238;ner une immolation brutale de la supercar.


Source: http://fr.cars.yahoo.com/06072006/321/mclaren-slr-au-rappel-0.html

Vraiment de la camelotte les Mercedes!!!


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

Zut faut que j'aille directement chez Mercedes ramener la mienne.


----------



## pickwick (13 Juillet 2006)

en tout cas les d&#233;lais de livraison s'allongent, j'ai command&#233; le mien led 6 juillet et je re&#231;ois cela : 

La demande pour le produit que vous avez command&#233; ayant d&#233;pass&#233; nos
pr&#233;visions,
nous ne pourrons vous livrer dans les d&#233;lais pr&#233;vus initialement. Nous
envisageons d&#233;sormais
un envoi le 20.07.2006 .

donc le succ&#232;s est bien au rendez vous et sur le nombre de macs vendus, c'est un &#232;peu normal que des soucis apparaissent, l'essentiel &#233;tant qu'apple r&#233;agisse bien .


----------



## mac loose (14 Juillet 2006)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas les délais de livraison s'allongent, j'ai commandé le mien led 6 juillet et je reçois cela :
> 
> La demande pour le produit que vous avez commandé ayant dépassé nos
> prévisions,
> ...




effectivement , il semblerait que le succès soit bien ua rendez-vous pour preuve, même une enseigne commerciale telle que carrefour (toulouse), qui ne voulait jamais entendre parler d'apple, a commencé par une petite tablette avec tous les mac ... donc c'est bine une preuve que l'on ne peut pas commercialiser des postes de travial ou pc portables sans avoir quelques références mac

quoiqu'il en soit, je suis déçu de mon macbook:

- chauffe trop (touche, batterie, coque)
- un dvd bloqué avec juste un mois d'utilisation 
- la rapaidité au démarrage ets certaine mais les applications rament (ne m'y connaissant pas suffisamment j'ai rien rajouter)
- problème de lancement au démarrage (enlever la batterie pour tout remettre à niveau)

enfin, c'est mon premier mac, j'avias voulu franchir le pas mais j'y ai mis le temps et là je dois dire que ej reste sur ma faim alors, soit la première série est faite à l'arrachée et la suite va essuyer les plâtres soit pour abaisser les prix et démocratiser mac la production a été mal soignée

voilà désolé d'être aussi acide mais je dois le signaler :hein: 

mis à part ces lourds inconvénients: le design est soigné ....mais les promesses ne satisfont pas mes espérances:rose:


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Juillet 2006)

mac loose a dit:
			
		

> - chauffe trop (touche, batterie, coque)
> - un dvd bloqué avec juste un mois d'utilisation
> - la rapaidité au démarrage ets certaine mais les applications rament (ne m'y connaissant pas suffisamment j'ai rien rajouter)
> - problème de lancement au démarrage (enlever la batterie pour tout remettre à niveau)



Pour ton DVD, j'ai lu sur ce forum que certains Superdrive sont tatillons sur la qualité des galettes. Il suffit que leur taille diffère un tant soit peu de la norme pour que ça bloque. Mais si ça se renouvelle, c'est peut-être que ton lecteur a un défaut, dans ce cas, tu peux contacter le SAV.
En revanche, pour ton problème de démarrage, je ne comprend pas. Il faut que tu enlèves ta batterie pour demarrer ?? Si c'est ça, ton MB a vraiment un problème.

Enfin, pour les applis qui rament, tout dépend de la quantité de RAM que tu as et le nombre d'applis lancées en même temps, car sur mon MB (avec 2Go), elles se lancent vraiment rapidement.

Malheureusement, aucun constructeur ne peut prétendre au 0 défaut, surtout vu la quantité de MB produits.


----------



## Solthi (14 Juillet 2006)

je réitère mon problème de finition, que j'ai vite fait exposer sur un autre topic... j'ai un macbook avec un trackpad lisse (à l'inverse de tous les autres qui sont rugueux) et le reste de la surface du clavier qui est un peu plus rugueux... bref je voulais savoir si il y avait un rapport avec les macbooks qui se décolorent sachant que pour l'instant j'ai pas encore ce problème...
Sinon je viens de connaître un nouveau problème de batterie, elle veut plus se recharger... et juste avant cet incident l'ordi s'était éteint avant la fin de la consommation totale de celle-ci (la batterie). Si vous avez une solution à ca...?


Merci.


----------



## Chang (14 Juillet 2006)

Mais il est tres bien ce macbook, arretez de nous les briser pour des broutilles. C'est 1000 euros le Macbook, faut pas ;'oublier ca. Pour ce prix c'est une machine extraordinaire.

La chaleur, ouais ouais ouais, c'est quand meme pas la mort surtout quand tout le monde le dit haut et fort sur les forums, faut pas etre surpris une fois l'achat effectue. Personellement, il chauffe plus que mon Yoshiba dessus, mais pareil en dessous, voir moins. Avec CoreDuoTemp je regarde souvent. En utilisation classique je suis souvent a 70C. Je n'ai pas encore essaye avec Live 5 et a mort de plug ins.


De mon cote, j'adore l'alim, la taille fine et legere, le wifi et l'autonomie ... le reste, ca reste un ordi, Mac ou Windows c'est la meme finalite.

Voila, coup de gueule d'un raleur sur les raleurs


----------



## H2O (14 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est tres bien ce macbook, arretez de nous les briser pour des broutilles.
> Voila, coup de gueule d'un raleur sur les raleurs



Félicitations Chang ! Tu as raison, c'est gavant.
Mais malheureusement, je crois que ce forum est devenu au fil du temps le bureau des pleurs de quelques pénibles peine-à-jouir qui râlent  pour un oui pour un non. 
Fouine un peu et tu trouveras pas mal de forums où on parle de choses sérieuses et constructives sur ces machines extraordinaires que sont les "fameux" MB et MBP.


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Juillet 2006)

Solthi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je viens de connaître un nouveau problème de batterie, elle veut plus se recharger... et juste avant cet incident l'ordi s'était éteint avant la fin de la consommation totale de celle-ci (la batterie). Si vous avez une solution à ca...?



Pour ton problème de batterie, contacte le SAV. Sinon, il me semble que le problème a été évoqué sur ce forum. Il y a une manip à faire pour réinitialiser la batterie. Ca peut résoudre ton problème. Fais une recherche, ou le SAV t'indiquera la méthode.


----------



## mac loose (14 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est tres bien ce macbook, arretez de nous les briser pour des broutilles. C'est 1000 euros le Macbook, faut pas ;'oublier ca. Pour ce prix c'est une machine extraordinaire.
> 
> La chaleur, ouais ouais ouais, c'est quand meme pas la mort surtout quand tout le monde le dit haut et fort sur les forums, faut pas etre surpris une fois l'achat effectue. Personellement, il chauffe plus que mon Yoshiba dessus, mais pareil en dessous, voir moins. Avec CoreDuoTemp je regarde souvent. En utilisation classique je suis souvent a 70C. Je n'ai pas encore essaye avec Live 5 et a mort de plug ins.
> 
> ...



merci chang 

ce n'est pas contre le macbook que l'on râle c'est contre l'habitude qu'avait apple à offrir des machines tellement bin finies que là avec à peine plus d'un mois d'existence, des constats et des similarités qui touchent autant de mac users

pas plus

mais cela reste une superbe machine bien entendu largement au dessus des pc


----------



## Frodon (15 Juillet 2006)

Pauvre Bertrand, il s'ennui tellement qu'il n'a pas trouv&#233; mieux &#224; faire que de perdre son temps &#224; &#233;crire une pseudo-chanson sur les probl&#232;mes du MacBook...
Et pourtant il y a des tas de choses int&#233;ressantes &#224; faire dans sa nouvelle cal&#233;donie...

Franchement c'est &#224; se demander pourquoi tu t'acharne tant &#224; rabaisser le MacBook alors que tu n'en poss&#232;de m&#234;me pas un et donc que tu ne sais m&#234;me pas de quoi tu parle???!!!??? Tu dois vraiment t'ennuyer dans ta petite vie...

Et ne dis pas que c'est pour que tu parles au nom des personnes qui ont vraiment un MacBook et qui sont m&#233;contentent, elles sont suffisamment grandes pour s'exprimer elle m&#234;me (et le font d'ailleurs tr&#232;s bien) et n'ont pas besoin de tes posts destructifs qui d'ailleurs font tout sauf les aider...


----------



## groulty (15 Juillet 2006)

Ha ce Berthe !!!! Ind&#233;crotable et obstin&#233;.
Remarquez c'est plutot rigolo son "plagiat" de la "rate qui s'dilate", non ? 
Il a du y passer pas mal de temps, &#224; l'ombre des cocotiers. C'est sans doute pour &#231;a qu'on ne l'avait pas entendu depuis un moment !
Quoique, r&#233;cemment il a os&#233; &#231;a: "_Prends un powerbook 12 pouces, il en reste (peut-&#234;tre) quelques uns chez CLG. Je te promets le bonheur parfait. J'en ai re&#231;u un depuis deux jours ! Sinon un Ibook 12 (il en reste davantage) ou 14 avec de la ram au max &#231;a sera tr&#232;s bien aussi, ou un PBook 15, un peu moins portable cependant. Quand au macbook toujours patraque ... refuse l'arnaque ! 
_C'est sot et malhonn&#234;te quand on s'adresse &#224; un futur switcher.
D'autant que comme "_r&#226;leur l&#233;gitime_" il manque pas d'air Berthe, lui qui n'a vu de MB qu'en photo !

Alors juste pour r&#233;tablir l'&#233;quilibre, voici d'un ami de la Fnac qq infos:
- Fnac Ternes: 98 MacBook vendus en 1 mois, 5 retours SAV soit 5,26%
- Fnac Digitale: 215 MacBook vendus, 3 retours SAV soit 1,45%

Donc c'est vrai, qq probl&#232;mes de fabriquation avec ces nouvelles machines (sur une s&#233;rie sans doute), mais pas de quoi fouetter un chat. Il est dit que plus de 250.000 unit&#233;s ont &#233;t&#233; vendues &#224; travers le monde et les SAV n'explosent pas de plaintes. L'immense majorit&#233; tourne sans souci et fait le bonheur de ses utilisateurs. 
Je suis d'ailleurs de plus en plus entour&#233; de coll&#232;gues r&#233;cemment pass&#233;s au MacBook (pro ou pas)
et ils ne parlent que de leur nouveau plaisir. Et ils font tourner de grosses applis ! Avec un Windaube en plus pour leurs PocketPc et autres phones.
Qu'on se le dise.


----------



## Marvin_R (15 Juillet 2006)

C'est quand même dingue cette insistance à parler d'arnaque. Que cherches tu à provoquer en persistant à ne voir que les défauts et à refuser les commentaires d'utilisateurs satifaits ?


----------



## sandrine91 (15 Juillet 2006)

Il va falloir que l'on se cotise pour lui en acheter un de macbook à ce "pov" Bertrand !! étant donné qu'il ne sait pas de quoi il parle.....:mouais: 
il n'a malheureusement pas le bonheur de profiter de ce petit bijou et préfère profiter des anciens modèles..... 

Il est plutôt à plaindre finalement......il ne doit pas avoir grand chose à faire dans sa triste vie...


----------



## EcoFlex (15 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir que l'on se cotise pour lui en acheter un de macbook à ce "pov" Bertrand !! étant donné qu'il ne sait pas de quoi il parle.....:mouais:
> il n'a malheureusement pas le bonheur de profiter de ce petit bijou et préfère profiter des anciens modèles.....
> 
> Il est plutôt à plaindre finalement......il ne doit pas avoir grand chose à faire dans sa triste vie...




Tu me diras c'rst peut être ça qu'il recherche


----------



## emy648 (15 Juillet 2006)

moi, je crois plutot qu'il cherche à vous faire "mousser", et visiblement ça marche!   Faut prendre ça au 2e degré, ou "laisser pisser le cochon" comme on dit!


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Juillet 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> C'est l&#224; que tu te trompes.
> C'est un des gros probl&#232;me des forums (pas uniquement celui-ci), une tr&#232;s grande majorit&#233; des messages post&#233;s le sont par des personnes qui ont un probl&#232;me.
> ...


Et pourtant il y en a .... des afficionatos du PB12" ont cr&#233;&#233; un fil pour exprimer leur pleine satisfaction en ce mod&#232;le ... et je fais partie de ceux qui en sont extr&#234;mement contents et qui ne consid&#232;rent pas utile de le changer contre un macbook


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

groulty a dit:
			
		

> Ha ce Berthe !!!! Ind&#233;crotable et obstin&#233;.
> Remarquez c'est plutot rigolo son "plagiat" de la "rate qui s'dilate", non ?
> Il a du y passer pas mal de temps, &#224; l'ombre des cocotiers. C'est sans doute pour &#231;a qu'on ne l'avait pas entendu depuis un moment !
> Quoique, r&#233;cemment il a os&#233; &#231;a: "_Prends un powerbook 12 pouces, il en reste (peut-&#234;tre) quelques uns chez CLG. Je te promets le bonheur parfait. J'en ai re&#231;u un depuis deux jours ! Sinon un Ibook 12 (il en reste davantage) ou 14 avec de la ram au max &#231;a sera tr&#232;s bien aussi, ou un PBook 15, un peu moins portable cependant. Quand au macbook toujours patraque ... refuse l'arnaque !
> ...



Voila le bon sens!

5% de taux de pannes sur une fabrication... c'est parfaitement normal et en ligne avec les standards de l'industrie grands publics.

R&#233;capitulons: chauffage , la boite vient de me passer un lenovo avec le m&#234;me proc que les MB:.... r&#233;sultat, il chauffe... si, si! 

Autonomie: < 2H 

D&#233;marrage: > 3 minutes !!! 

assemblage: boaf, l"&#233;cran n'arrive pas &#224; se fermer totalement :mouais: 

Bref, j'ai des macs depuis 1991 et le seul qui m'a pos&#233; bl&#234;me est mon actuel Mac G4 de bureau qui plante r&#233;guli&#232;rement :rose: .

A propos de Dell, j'en ai eu (subit) quelquesuns; c'est sur, la qualit&#233; de fabrication est top (pour de l'entr&#233;e de gamme), vous savez le 12" gris alu, oui, celui qui s'&#233;caille (et pas des mod&#232;les isol&#233;s), celui qui voit son autonomie tomber &#224; 30 minutes au bout d'un an.

Enfin, fabriquer en Europe serait un non sens av&#233;r&#233;, non seulement les co&#251;ts de mains d'oeuvres seraient plus &#233;lev&#233; mais comme les composants sont fabriqu&#233;s la bas...

Pour avoir tester le MB... ben il me fait bien envie le petit, surtout en noir (ha snobisme quand tu nous tiens:rose: ) . Hyper r&#233;actif par rapport &#224; mon iBook.   ils veulent pas.


----------



## bertrand (16 Juillet 2006)

Sacrés tripatouillages sur Macgé !!! Un modérateur qui perd son sang-froid, qui sucre des messages sans raison, qui recrée des fils en usurpant le nom de l'auteur, qui vérouille, qui modifie les messages sans signaler cette ingérence dans le texte d'un auteur. Voilà qui discrédite totalement ledit "modérateur" et, malheureusement, un forum où les gens de qualité sont très nombreux. Dans l'édition ou la presse, de telles pratiques transgressent la déontologie et même la loi.
Triste sire ... 
B.


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Sacr&#233;s tripatouillages sur Macg&#233; !!! Un mod&#233;rateur qui perd son sang-froid,



ah bon ?  



			
				bertrand a dit:
			
		

> qui sucre des messages sans raison



tu a lu au moins "recadrage du sujet"




			
				bertrand a dit:
			
		

> qui recr&#233;e des fils en usurpant le nom de l'auteur



tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parle :mouais: on peu scinder des messages d'un sujet et recr&#233;er une discussion avec



			
				bertrand a dit:
			
		

> qui v&#233;rouille, qui modifie les messages sans signaler cette ing&#233;rence dans le texte d'un auteur. Voil&#224; qui discr&#233;dite totalement ledit "mod&#233;rateur" et, malheureusement, un forum o&#249; les gens de qualit&#233; sont tr&#232;s nombreux. Dans l'&#233;dition ou la presse, de telles pratiques transgressent la d&#233;ontologie et m&#234;me la loi.
> Triste sire ...
> B.



au cas ou tu n'est pas au courant "dans la presse" un article ou une information est toujours relu, de plus la d&#233;ontologie dont tu parle, impose toujours de rester dans la ligne du sujet de d&#233;part et pas de d&#233;vier dans tout les sens comme cela a &#233;t&#233; fait ici


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au cas ou tu n'est pas au courant "dans la presse" un article ou une information est toujours relu, de plus la d&#233;ontologie dont tu parle, impose toujours de rester dans la ligne du sujet de d&#233;part et pas de d&#233;vier dans tout les sens comme cela a &#233;t&#233; fait ici



relire la charte,, mackie, relire la charte. et puis, nous ne sommes pas dans la presse. Aucun article ici. et si certains accusent les mod&#233;rateurs d'effacer des messages. Sachez que si quelqu'un porte plainte pour diffamation, ce n'est pas le posteur qui craint la condamnation mais le site (ce qui est marrant, c'est les gens qui bossent avec apple et qui se d&#233;responsabilise en venant gueuler ici, rien &#224; voir avec toi bertrand mais quelqu'un vient de nous quitter pour &#231;a)


moi quand je ne suis pas content d'un endroit, d'un taf, d'un contrat, j'en discute et s'il n'y a rien &#224; faire, je m'en vais...


----------



## bertrand (16 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ... toujours de rester dans la ligne du sujet de départ et pas de dévier dans tout les sens comme cela a été fait ici



... dans tous les sens (peu importe)

Mes interventions dans ce fil créé par moi n'ont jamais dévié de mon intention de faire le point sur les problèmes d'un portable imparfait (euphémisme), y compris la chanson.
Maintenant, au-delà d'un modèle raté, c'est l'esprit d'un forum, commercial ou convivial, validant honnêtement les divers produits d'une marque, qui est en question.
B.


----------



## mac loose (16 Juillet 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> ... dans tous les sens (peu importe)
> 
> Mes interventions dans ce fil créé par moi n'ont jamais dévié de mon intention de faire le point sur les problèmes d'un portable imparfait (euphémisme), y compris la chanson.
> Maintenant, au-delà d'un modèle raté, c'est l'esprit d'un forum, commercial ou convivial, validant honnêtement les divers produits d'une marque, qui est en question.
> B.



pour ma part, je suis tout nouveau et je te suis parfaitemeent dans ton raisonnemment 

on en doit pas plebesciter tout et excuser toutes les malfaçons d'une marque parce qu'on la place en idole mais on doit lui rendre ce service de signaler les problèmes afin de perptuer ses lettres de noblesse 


ensuite, que bertrand préfère l'ibook 12" alu au macbook c'est son affaire  

je regrette effectivement la disparition du 12" sur le macbook
à part cela, les messages lus n'ont à priori aucune portée insultante....:mouais: 

N.B.: cette petite histoire me rappelle la démo que m'avait faite un gars de la fnac en me montrant sur un macbook pro toutes les garanties du macbook... lorsque je suis revenu pour lui signaler mon problème de dvd et l'impossibilité d'exécuter les lignes de commandes , le gars m'a dit vous aviez qu'à prendre un macbook pro, m'a tourné le dos et s'est barré comme un mal propre:casse: 

mon intention n'est pas de casser son CA mais bien de lui signaler ce uqi ne va pas!!!!

alors si on commence à censurer les messages et les chansons humoristiques peut ê^tre vaut il mieux rebaptiser le forum plaidoyer d'une marque sans failles, aucune critique admise que des bonnes choses toutes roses


----------



## Frodon (16 Juillet 2006)

Bertrand a raison de r&#233;agir face &#224; la mod&#233;ration de son post par Macinside (d&#233;sol&#233; Mackie  ), car en effet il n'&#233;tait pas hors sujet.

Son post &#233;tait certe original dans sa forme, mais dans le fond il collait tr&#232;s bien au sujet, l&#224; dessus il n'y a rien &#224; redire. Et m&#234;me si sa forme ressemblait plus &#224; un post du Bar, il n'aurait pas eu sa place non plus dans le Bar &#233;tant donn&#233; que le fond concernait le MacBook et donc sa place est bien le forum Mac portables.

Cela dit je n'ai pas lu enti&#232;rement la chanson de Bertrand, peut &#234;tre que, comme le sugg&#232;re Alem, avait elle un caract&#232;re diffamatoire, et dans ce cas la suppression du post aurait pu &#234;tre justifi&#233;, mais cela est une question subjective et donc discutable et sauf quand elle est &#233;vidente (ce qui n'est pas &#233;vident ici), rarement les mod&#233;rateurs de forums supprime les post potentiellement diffamatoire sauf s'il re&#231;oivent un avertissement de la personne/entreprise vis&#233;e (car il y a toujours eu des avertissements avant des plaintes officielles jusqu'&#224; maintenant, en tout cas de la part d'Apple).
Mais ce n'&#233;tait pas visiblement ce qui avait motiv&#233; la mod&#233;ration de Mackie, puisqu'il a indiqu&#233; comme raison le hors sujet, et l&#224; dessus comme je l'ai dit, c'est une erreur, il n'y avait pas hors sujet.

Mais bon c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron, donc faut pas trop en vouloir &#224; Mackie, la prochaine fois il fera certainement plus attention


----------



## zoulou03200 (16 Juillet 2006)

"sans la liberté de blâmer,....................."
Quelques uns feraient bien de s'en inspirer...
Entre l'admiration pour un produit et/ou une entreprise et le fanatisme quasi religieux (avec une bonne dose de prosélytisme), il y a une marge !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2006)

pour info mackie est de tr&#232;s loin pas un fanatique...

vous pouvez reprendre votre vie normale.


----------



## zoulou03200 (16 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour info mackie est de très loin pas un fanatique...
> 
> vous pouvez reprendre votre vie normale.


Je ne parlais pas de lui !!
Ma remarque était beaucoup plus générale ....


----------



## Frodon (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour en revenir au sujet, un petit bilan des probl&#232;mes et de leur situation actuelle:

*- Whine du CPU:* Peu de plainte r&#233;cente, soit les utilisateurs s'y sont fait soit le nombre d'unit&#233; touch&#233;e &#224; fortement baiss&#233;.

*- Mooo du ventilo:* L&#224; aussi peu de plainte r&#233;centes, soit le bruit de d&#233;marrage des ventilo est peu audible (voir inaudible) sur les unit&#233;s r&#233;centes, soit les r&#233;glages de d&#233;clenchement ont d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;s sur les unit&#233;s r&#233;centes.
La solution id&#233;ale &#233;tant toujours une mise &#224; jour firmware SMC (comme pour les MacBook Pro) pour que la situation de d&#233;marrage/arret du ventilo &#224; quelques secondes d'intervalles ne puissent plus avoir lieu.

*- D&#233;coloration du plastique des MacBook blancs:* Peu de plaintes r&#233;centes, Apple r&#233;parre les machines touch&#233;es et, selon certains, aurait revu la production du plastique en question pour que ce probl&#232;me n'apparaisse pas dans les prochaines productions (ce dernier point est &#224; confirmer).

*- Probl&#232;mes de finitions:* Tr&#232;s peu de plaintes r&#233;centes, apparement les machines r&#233;cement produites ont un niveau de finition de bonne qualit&#233;.

*- Probl&#232;me lecteurs Superdrive:* Pas de plaintes r&#233;centes, peu de plaintes en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Ce probl&#232;me semble avoir touch&#233;s que quelques unit&#233;s produites.

*Conclusion:* Apple semble avoir corrig&#233; bon nombre des d&#233;fauts de jeunesse des MacBooks. Ceci restant bien &#233;videment &#224; confirmer avec le temps.


----------



## laf (16 Juillet 2006)

Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre l'option écran mat...


----------



## Frodon (16 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre l'option écran mat...


 
Tu risque d'attendre longtemps


----------



## mac loose (16 Juillet 2006)

au moins une chose nous rassemble:


----------



## mac loose (16 Juillet 2006)

apple


----------



## laf (16 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu risque d'attendre longtemps




Tu as sans doute des infos internes à Apple qui te permettent d'en être sûr?
Quelles sont-elles?


----------



## laf (16 Juillet 2006)

Et si c'est le cas, je n'aurais plus qu'à espérer le MBP 12". Mais un écran qui brille dans presque toutes les situations et qui ne restitue pas correctement les couleurs, très peu pour moi. Mon ordi ne me sert pas à regarder des DVD dans une pièce noire, pour ça, y a la TV.


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Tu as sans doute des infos internes à Apple qui te permettent d'en être sûr?
> Quelles sont-elles?



Pas besoin d'avoir des infos internes, il suffit de voir ce que fait la concurrence. Et l'immense majorité des portables PC a un écran brillant. La majorité des acheteurs le réclame. L'absence de choix n'a pas arrêté les acheteurs de MB. Sans compter que proposer les deux options coûte de l'argent à Apple.
Bref, même si une surprise peut toujours arriver, on peut quand même douter qu'Apple proposera un jour une version matte du MB.

Et puis, un écran, même brillant, ça se calibre. C'est plus compliqué à cause des reflets, mais c'est pas impossible.

Pour l'éventuelle arrivée d'un MBP 12", n'oubliez pas qu'Apple a indiqué lors de la sortie du MB que la famille des Mac portables était au complet. Donc, à court voire à moyen terme, n'espèrez pas de nouvelle machine.


----------



## laf (16 Juillet 2006)

Si c'est ce que fait la concurence et ce que demande la majorité des acheteurs de PC qui compte, je ne vois plus l'intérêt de produire des Mac, et encore moins de les acheter. Ce qui fait aussi la spécifité d'Apple et le fait que nous soyons nombreux ici à aimer ses produits, c'est aussi parce que l'on pense que ces derniers ne sont pas exactement comme tous ces PC qui sont tous plus ou moins les mêmes. Alors, oui, je continue d'espérer qu'Apple va nous proposer cette option, en particulier, et des produits innovants, et différents des autres en général.


----------



## Frodon (16 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ce que fait la concurence et ce que demande la majorit&#233; des acheteurs de PC qui compte, je ne vois plus l'int&#233;r&#234;t de produire des Mac, et encore moins de les acheter. Ce qui fait aussi la sp&#233;cifit&#233; d'Apple et le fait que nous soyons nombreux ici &#224; aimer ses produits, c'est aussi parce que l'on pense que ces derniers ne sont pas exactement comme tous ces PC qui sont tous plus ou moins les m&#234;mes. Alors, oui, je continue d'esp&#233;rer qu'Apple va nous proposer cette option, en particulier, et des produits innovants, et diff&#233;rents des autres en g&#233;n&#233;ral.



Non ce qui compte, et cela quelque soit la soci&#233;t&#233;, c'est ce que souhaite la tr&#232;s grande majorit&#233; des clients. Et faut arr&#234;ter de croire qu'Apple fait les choses diff&#233;remment &#224; ce niveau.
Ce qui diff&#233;rencie les Mac des PC, et cela depuis un bon bout de temps maintenant, c'est le design et l'OS, car au niveau de l'architecture hardware ca fait des ann&#233;es que ca fonctionne exactement comme un PC (un CPU, un northbridge, un southbridge, des connecteurs d'extensions standards, un ecran, un clavier, une souris... en gros).

Et visiblement les clients sont satisfait de l'ecran du MacBook car en effet il y a quasiment aucune plainte  &#224; ce sujet sur les forums de la part des gens ayant acqu&#233;ris un MacBook (en fait on lit m&#234;me des gens agr&#233;ablement surpris par l'&#233;cran)... Donc il n'y a pas de raison particuli&#232;re de proposer l'option &#233;cran Mat &#233;tant donn&#233; que ca n'a rien de primordial (la client&#232;le vis&#233; &#233;tant grand public) et que l'&#233;cran brillant ne d&#233;range au final qu'une poign&#233;e de gens (et encore un certain nombre d'entre eux se basent sur un &#224; priori).

A noter que ce que j'en ai exp&#233;riment&#233;, l'&#233;cran du MacBook ne refl&#232;te pas plus qu'un &#233;cran CRT (cathodique).


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui fait aussi la spécifité d'Apple et le fait que nous soyons nombreux ici à aimer ses produits, c'est aussi parce que l'on pense que ces derniers ne sont pas exactement comme tous ces PC qui sont tous plus ou moins les mêmes.



Tous les PC sont plus ou moins les mêmes... Faut pas exagérer quand même. Dire qu'Asus, Sony, Acer ou Dell font les mêmes portables, ça montre que ça fait un moment que tu n'as fait un tour dans un rayon informatique. Arrêtons un peu cette condescendance envers les PC et leurs utilisateurs.


----------



## laf (17 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Tous les PC sont plus ou moins les mêmes... Faut pas exagérer quand même. Dire qu'Asus, Sony, Acer ou Dell font les mêmes portables, ça montre que ça fait un moment que tu n'as fait un tour dans un rayon informatique. Arrêtons un peu cette condescendance envers les PC et leurs utilisateurs.



T'as raison, ils sont pas tous pareils mais ils sont tous moche à mon goût, c'est pour ça que je les regarde de loin. Et puis, il faut bien se moquer un peu. Et je ne suis pas condescendant mais j'ai eu des PC, j'en cotoie régulièrement (du plus loin possible) et je sais que je ne retoucherai pas à windaube, et je sais pourquoi, je n'oublie pas.

Maintenant, pour répondre à Frodon. Tu as raison, les constructeurs font ce que les gens leur demandent. Ou, pour être plus précis, ce que leur services marketing leur dit que les gens veulent. Il y a parfois une nuance de taille entre les 2. Mais, ça me chagrine, et ce que j'ai voulu dire plus haut, c'est qu'en appliquant ce raisonnement jusqu'au bout, Apple n'existerait pas puisque 95% des gens veulent des PC. Linux non plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## woulf (17 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Alors, oui, je continue d'espérer qu'Apple va nous proposer cette option, en particulier, et des produits innovants, et différents des autres en général.



L'option mat/brillant n'est apparue que récemment sur les macbook pro et permet, parmi d'autres choses, de faire la différence et de sectoriser les gammes: d'un côté le grand public, quasiment sans options et de l'autre la gamme pro, nettement plus personnalisable.

Il faut bien justifier les différences de prix 

Et cet écran brillant, il est vraiment loin d'être la daube infâme que certains - qui pour la plupart n'en ont même pas utilisé un plus de cinq minutes dans un showroom sur-éclairé - voudraient faire croire.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je n'ai rien vu de rédhibitoire.


----------



## Frodon (17 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Mais, &#231;a me chagrine, et ce que j'ai voulu dire plus haut, c'est qu'en appliquant ce raisonnement jusqu'au bout, Apple n'existerait pas puisque 95% des gens veulent des PC. Linux non plus d'ailleurs.



Oui et non, 95% des gens veulent des ordinateurs compatible avec le voisin en r&#233;alit&#233;. Il faut pas s'&#233;tonner de ce fait qu'Apple (et Linux aussi d'ailleurs) s'est adapt&#233; au cours des ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es aux standards du march&#233; et &#224; jou&#233; &#224; fond la carte de la compatibilit&#233;. Donc en r&#233;alit&#233; Apple n'a pas arr&#234;t&#233; d'&#233;couter ces 95% des gens ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es .


----------



## carmelo42 (17 Juillet 2006)

J'ai mon MACBOOK BLANC 2Ghz depuis hier.

Au niveau esthétique, aucun souci de fabrication: tout est bien enclenché, rien ne craque, le plastique autour de l'écran est nickel...

Avec 1 Go de RAM, la machine tourne sans aucun souci.

L'autonomie est excellente, même si un peu moins élevée que mon ibook 12".


Peut être qu'il chauffe un peu, mais sans plus, et si on n'est pas à poil, aucun souci


----------



## laf (17 Juillet 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et cet écran brillant, il est vraiment loin d'être la daube infâme que certains - qui pour la plupart n'en ont même pas utilisé un plus de cinq minutes dans un showroom sur-éclairé - voudraient faire croire.




As-tu essayé de faire tirer sur papier, ou imprimé toi-même, des photos que tu aurais sur ton ordi? Juste pour comparer les couleurs, ça pourrait être intéressant.


----------



## woulf (17 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> As-tu essayé de faire tirer sur papier, ou imprimé toi-même, des photos que tu aurais sur ton ordi? Juste pour comparer les couleurs, ça pourrait être intéressant.



Avec l'écran calibré - ce que je fais sur chaque ordi - ça ne change pas la face du monde...
Ni par rapport à l'imacintel familial, ni par rapport au powerbook G4 qui traîne à la maison en ce moment...


----------



## Chang (17 Juillet 2006)

Posesseur d'un Macbook je dirais que l'ecran est tres facile a adapter a ses besoins. 

Je ne suis jamais en pleine luminosite, souvent au niveau minimum, ce qui ne donne aucun reflet et est tres agreable pour les yeux sur une utilisation prolongee.

Le truc extra que je decouvre avec bonheur sur ce portable, c le scroll avec le trackpad, c dementiel, et ca renvoie n'importe kel portable Windows (sauf si equipe dune molette comme sur mon ancien Toshiba) au placard pour la navigation internet.

Le point faible principal : des haut parleurs de m... !!! Je sais c un portable, mais quand meme. Faut tendre l'oreille des fois, c penible.


----------



## iBapt (18 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Je voulais savoir si certains on changé le profil colorimétrique de l'écran.

En fait, bien que je trouvais l'écran du mac book agréable j'ai "trifouillé" et vu qu'il y avait d'autres profils, je trouve celui d'adobe plus agréable, les couleurs son encore plus vives, on se rend compte vraiment alors de l'aspect glossy de l'écran, non?

Mais peut être un peut trop criardes (ou "bleuatres") ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je voulais savoir si certains on changé le profil colorimétrique de l'écran.
> 
> ...



si tu veux calibrer : une seule solution le colorimètre. un seul souci, les écrans "brillants" faussent parfois les résultats.


----------



## iBapt (19 Juillet 2006)

Merci, mais je n'ai pas trop envie de m'aventurer dans le calibrage de l'&#233;cran (je n'y connait rien), je voulais juste savoir ce que vous pensiez de ce profil, il me parait pas mal, mais je suis pas un pro pour reconnaitre &#231;a, alors...


----------



## Chang (19 Juillet 2006)

Seul le profil par defaut a un bon rendu des couleurs et il est plus precis sur les lignes, contours. Le profil Adobe et les deux autres donnent une impression de flou ...


----------



## l_elu_neo (22 Juillet 2006)

J'en ais eu deux à la suite, version normal 1,83 puis superdrive 2,0 Ghz ! Remplacement PB 12' 1,5 qui marchait très bien ...

Bilan, ma mère ma piqué le premier le trouvant beau et facile d'utilisation. C'est pour ça que j'en ais profiter pour prendre l'autre et mon bilan sur 2 modèles l'un par l'Apple store (arriver le 19 juin) et le second par la BNP (arriver déb juillet).

Plus rapide, meilleur écran, meilleur autonomie, plus rapide sur certaines action, concentrer de technologies ralentie au lancement des applicat° par Rosetta.

Par contre plus chaud, chaud à quel point, pas possible de la garde sur les genous sans élever le coté gauche ! Pour moi pour l'instant pas de coloration sur aucun des deux. 

On entend bien le bruit sourd du ventilo dt certains parle par contre je l'ai rarement entendu s'enclencher en entier contrairement au PB ou c'était un réacteur parfois !
 J'avou que le chaleur est désagréable et j'espère qu'une mise à jour du firmware seras faite assez vite parce que le plus génant pour moi, c'est que la chaleur est même dégagé sous les touches, on a l'impression de se bruler les doigts avec cette canicule !

Il y a un léger espacce sur le coté droit !

Sinon c'est un ordi d'une grande classe, incomparable avec un PC portable alors pour les dénigrement des mac users qui ne souviennent plus de ce que c'est un PC portable, rappeler vous les désagréments ...

Enfin, j'aurais tendances à conseiller le 1,83 que je trouve moins chaud que le 2 ghz (pourquoi je ne sais pas ?) et qui ne faisait pas ce bruit de ventilo !!!


----------



## bertrand (30 Août 2006)

*De Samossa, le célèbre recordman des modèles ratés :*
" Et bien voila, c'est fini apres 3 mois, 3 echanges et 4 macbooks malades, je jette l'eponge et renvoye une ultime fois cette imparfaite creation à son créateur et reclame en retour "my money back". Qui l'eu crû ? Et Dieu sait que j'ai essayé et que je me suis accroché à l'espoir d'une amelioration mais definitivement non le macbook est bel et bien bourré de problemes en tous genres. Apres un echange pour remanence outrancière, un autre pour coque decollée et un troisième pour LEDS qui debloquent, c'est aujourd'hui à mon quatrième macbook de calencher. Depuis ce matin, plus de haut parleur droit, puis une fois au tel avec l'applecare et suite à une inspection minutieuse je m'apercois que la coque au dessus de l'isight est decollée au point d'y glisser un ongle et de...déclipsser tout simplement tout le tour de l'ecran !! Je passe les decollements divers au dessu des ports et la fente DVD  
*Ils ont même eu le culot de vouloir faire passer cela pour "un probleme cosmétique" et donc non couvert par la garantie*, mais j'ai tenu bon et obtenu le remboursement de l'engin.
 Pour à peine 100 euros de plus je vais tenter de me capter un mb pro sur le refurb, ce que j'aurais dû faire depuis le début   "

*Et moi, j'l'avais dit depuis le début !!! 
Bertrand
*


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Août 2006)

tiens il r&#233;apparait celui-l&#224;.....................tel un vautour qui r&#244;de autour de sa proie.......................:sick:     allez gentil le Bertrand...coucouche panier !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Les rois de la statistique sont encore pass&#233;... des chiffres autres que personnels ?


----------



## blutch27 (30 Août 2006)

Juste pour donner ddu baume au coeur à ceux qui désirerait acquerir un macbook prochainement : 

-le mien, commandé il y a un mois via l'offre BNP, a été livré très rapidemment (j'ai passé la commande le dimanche, le mardi j'avais mon ordi), marche parfaitement (malgré un usage assez intensif), pas de jaunissement, pas de décollement, rien nickel.

J'étais assez frileux en le commandant car c'est mon premier mac et vu les commentaires que j'ai pu lire par ci, par là, j'avais un peu peur mais tous s'est passé a merveille et c'est un vrai bonheur.

Le seul petit defaut est qu'il chauffe un peu trop mais ça reste dans la mesure du supportable tout de même.

Voilà
++


----------



## gondawa (30 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> tiens il réapparait celui-là.....................tel un vautour qui rôde autour de sa proie.......................:sick:     allez gentil le Bertrand...coucouche panier !




il aime pas les mac on dirait .. et son avatar met en valeur un mac avec une merco .. je comprends pas trop


----------



## Aenelia (30 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> il aime pas les mac on dirait .. et son avatar met en valeur un mac avec une merco .. je comprends pas trop



C'est pour mieux te croquer mon enfant


----------



## One more macuser (30 Août 2006)

Mon MacBook marche nickel depuis plus d'un mois, son seul défaut: un écran 13,3" au lieu de 12,1" mais bon on survi


----------



## sebdag (30 Août 2006)

D'accord avec supermoquette, les incidents impactant les macbook mentionnés sur ce forum ne doivent pas excéder, je pense les 300 utilisateurs.:mouais: 

Donc admettons que Apple ait vendu 800000 machines (Ahh les chiffres) cela représente 0,004 % après il faut comptabiliser les incidents sur apple support 8000 topics donc 1% + 2% sur  100 Forums et ne pas oublier ceux qui n'ont pas internet : 1% et ceux qui passent directement par le sav : 2%.

Apple support macbook : http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=218 
8000 topics/47000 messages

On arrive donc à 0,004 + 1 + 2 + 1 + 2 des 800000 machines = 6,004 % sur 800000 machines = *48032 machines impactées.*

*Donc 48032 malchanceux et 751968 propriétaires d'un bon macbook *  



Et puis il ne faut pas oublier de consulter ce site Web http://www.appledefects.com/ avant d'acheter un MAC. 


ATTENTION ce sont des statistiques cela evolue chaque secondes mais bon ce fut un plaisir


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Ton calcul me semble juste foireux mais bon


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

Oui, mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; mieux que de dire que la plupart des MacBooks sont d&#233;fectueux en prenant l'exemple de quelques cas "extr&#234;mes", chose que l'on retrouve in&#233;vitablement dans toutes les statistiques &#224; grande &#233;chelle.


----------



## sebdag (30 Août 2006)

Non ce sont les statstiques r&#233;elles  

Pour revenir au sujet, et &#224; travers mes "faux" calculs (C'etait un exemple grossier) 
Mais m&#234;me si 10% des macbook vendus sont defectueux cela ne repr&#233;sente que 80000 machines sur les 800000.

*Quel est d'ailleurs le crit&#232;re d&#233;fini par Apple pour une &#233;tude et un rappel de toutes les machines ?*

*Je ne pense pas qu'ils prennent trop de risques il sont tout de m&#234;me rod&#233; sur la question Support et Autres.*
*Je pense qu'il peut y avoir effectivement des finitions al&#233;atoires &#224; travers les posts que l'on peut lire.*
*De la &#224; dire que le macbook est rat&#233;, il y a un pas de g&#233;ant tout de m&#234;me :hein:*


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

sebdag a dit:
			
		

> Mais même si 10% des macbook vendus sont defectueux cela ne représente que 80000 machines sur les 800000.


 
Balèèze le calcul


----------



## Pomme (30 Août 2006)

En tout cas le mien arrive demain...je vous dirais quoi...


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

moi  j'attend de voir 
l'offre BNP  est prolongé

si  je voit un  PC qui  m'attire plus et qui  supporte ubuntu 
........ je ne switcherai  pas

Macbook ou  macbook pas........ 

hum 
dommage a 1049 euro un T2500 c t sympa


----------



## bertrand (30 Août 2006)

*Ok, les jeunes,*
depuis le recensement des premières lamentations sur le mur du macbook, j'aurais pu afficher cinquante fois fois plus de plaintes de martyres, affichées sur Macgé (first forum incontesté francophone Mac) et ailleurs, depuis deux mois.
Mais le syndrome Samoussa est particulièrement significatif et je me suis décidé à reprendre la parole au vu de son cri pathétique " MON QUATRIÈME MACBOOK C'EST DE LA MERDE !!!! " 
Des fois, on a envie de dire "arrêtez la connerie ! ".
Je suis trop passionné de Mac depuis bientôt vingt ans et de la puissance créatrice du système et des machines pour me laisser gruger par la firme et impressionner par de petits switchers mal élevés ou ingénieurs écervelés.
Je dénonce d'autant plus volontiers et honnêtement ce pauvre Macbook ou Mac de pauvre (syndrome Logan) qu'il représente une régression flagrante par rapport aux derniers Powerbooks et qu'Apple reste la seule solution artistique-informatique.
B.


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

malgré le jolie modéle que tu  as comme avatar ta connaisance du  marché de l'automobile laisse à  désiré JEUNE

Logan  c'est la first classe !


----------



## bertrand (30 Août 2006)

... à désirer
copain !
Et j'aime bien la logan.
B.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trop passionné de Mac depuis bientôt vingt ans et de la puissance créatrice du système et des machines pour me laisser gruger par la firme et impressionner par de *petits switchers mal élevés ou ingénieurs écervelés*.


Tu changes ton vocabulaire ou certains vont te montrer ce que c'est que d'être mal élevé ou écervelé.  

Discute avec des arguments, pas avec des invectives.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> *Ok, les jeunes,*
> depuis le recensement des premi&#232;res lamentations sur le mur du macbook, j'aurais pu afficher cinquante fois fois plus de plaintes de martyres, affich&#233;es sur Macg&#233; (first forum incontest&#233; francophone Mac) et ailleurs, depuis deux mois.
> Mais le syndrome Samoussa est particuli&#232;rement significatif et je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; reprendre la parole au vu de son cri path&#233;tique " MON QUATRI&#200;ME MACBOOK C'EST DE LA MERDE !!!! "
> Des fois, on a envie de dire "arr&#234;tez la connerie ! ".
> ...


Moi ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re c'est des chiffres, or j'en ai pas vu un seul cr&#233;dible, ici.


----------



## bertrand (30 Août 2006)

* Quelques chiffres :*

J'suis la pire des machines,
Et je m'fais un mauvais sang fou,
J'ai beau vouloir me remonter
Je souffre de tous les côtés.

j'ai la coque
qui s'débloque
et l'écran 
rémanent
J'ai le corps
Bien trop gros,
L'ventilo
Qui fait moooh !
Et j'm'éteins
Pour un rien,
C'est l'shutdown,
Qu'on m'pardonne !

Ah mon dieu qu'c'est embêtant
D'être un macbook patraque,
Ah mon dieu quelle belle arnaque
Je suis toujours brûlant !

Pour tâcher d'guérir au plus vite,
Et cesser d'être tellement moche,
On m'a renvoyé en visite
Voir le major de Macintosh.
D'où souffrez-vous ? qu'il m'a demandé.
C'est bien simpl' que j'y ai répliqué.

J'ai la coque
Qui s'débloque
Et l'écran 
Rémanent
J'ai le corps
Bien trop gros,
L'ventilo
Qui fait moooh !
Et j'm'éteins
Pour un rien,
C'est l'shutdown,
Qu'on m'pardonne !
Et puis j'ai
Ajouté
Voyez-vous
C'n'est pas tout
J'ai les touches
qui découchent
Et l'clavier
Anémié
Les charnières
qui galèrent
Et l'trackpad 
Qu'est malade
J'ai le dessus
Qui jaunit
Et le cul
qui roussit

Ah mon dieu qu'c'est embêtant
D'être un macbook patraque,
Ah mon dieu quelle belle arnaque
Je suis toujours brûlant !

Avec un' charmant' demoiselle
Je devais m'marier au refurb.
Mais alors comm' j'étais près d'elle,
Mes défauts à nouveau m'perturbent.
Me voyant troublé, ell' me dit :
- Qu'avez vous ? moi j'lui répondis :

J'ai la coque
Qui s'débloque
Et l'écran 
Rémanent
J'ai le corps
Bien trop gros,
L'ventilo
Qui fait moooh !
Et j'm'éteins
Pour un rien,
C'est l'shutdown,
Qu'on m'pardonne !
J'ai les touches
qui découchent
Et l'clavier
Anémié
Les charnières
qui galèrent
Et l'trackpad 
Qu'est malade
J'ai le dessus
Qui jaunit
Et le cul
qui roussit
Et puis j'ai
Ajouté
Voyez-vous
C'n'est pas tout
J'ai l'alim
Qui grésille
Rosetta
Qui roupille
Ma webcam
Qui s'enfonce
Et la ram
Sans réponse
J'ai le SAV
Qui me gave
L'superdrive
Qui déraillle
Et du coup
Voyez-vous
J'suis gêné
Pour parler
C'est vexant
Car maint'nant
J'suis forcé
D'm'arrêter.

{Refrain}

@Bertrand


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

Mais quel poète


----------



## bertrand (30 Août 2006)

Et oui !!!!!!
B.


----------



## Picouto (30 Août 2006)

Whouuuaaaaa !  Dire que j'aurais pu rater ça


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

Je peux te dire que mon MacBook avec lequel j'&#233;cris ce post ne chante pas du tout la m&#234;me chose,  il est plut&#244;t du genre en bonne sant&#233;, le mien.

Et permets-moi de te dire que tes "l&#233;g&#232;res" (hum) digressions humoristiques ne convaincront pas tant que tu n'auras pas &#224; nous donner des chiffres (en pourcentages et sur l'ensemble des MacBooks, et non pas &#224; partir d'une quarantaine d'exemples, &#231;a veut rien dire) permettant d'affirmer avec certitude que le MacBook a plus de d&#233;fauts qu'un autre mod&#232;le de la gamme Apple ou d'une autre marque.


----------



## divoli (30 Août 2006)

:mouais:  

A en lire certains, je me demande si ce n'est pas eux qui devraient passer par la case SAV.


----------



## Doryphore (30 Août 2006)

Moi et ma copine on a command&#233; chacun un macbook la semaine suivant sa sortie (environ 10 jours apr&#232;s max) pour switcher.

Etrangement nous en sommes compl&#232;tement satisfaits. Je devrais peut-&#234;tre quitter ce topic alors


----------



## Franky Boy (30 Août 2006)

Moi je l'aime mon macbook.


----------



## bertrand (30 Août 2006)

Doryphore a dit:
			
		

> Moi et ma copine on a commandé chacun un macbook la semaine suivant sa sortie (environ 10 jours après max) pour switcher.
> 
> Etrangement nous en sommes complètement satisfaits. ...



Touchant !!!
Touchant, mes petits, mais vos mamans ne vous ont pas encore tout raconté ...
B.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

J'en ai marre des raleurs


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

c'est quand même assez drole
je ne savais pas les possesseur de macbook  defaillant si  drôle.
je vais en  prendre un 
comme ca pharmacos sera content, il  comprendra mes blagues.

Apple il  rembourse au  bout de quel délais max ?


----------



## bertrand (30 Août 2006)

Hé le critiqueur, t'es là ?
B.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Touchant !!!
> Touchant, mes petits, mais vos mamans ne vous ont pas encore tout raconté ...
> B.


Plus buté et de mauvaise foi que ça, j'ai rarement vu...


----------



## bertrand (30 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même assez drole
> je ne savais pas les possesseur de macbook  defaillant si  drôle.
> je vais en  prendre un
> comme ca pharmacos sera content, il  comprendra mes blagues.
> ...



Le "critiqueur" (autoproclamé) c'est gandalfkiller.
Hé l'ami, attention, tu risques de perdre ta liberté et ton humour dans cette galère !
Relis le forum depuis 3 mois. Regarde tous ces aigris et ces hargneux.
Bonsoir. A demain.
B.


----------



## Marvin_R (30 Août 2006)

Bof, c'est comme un vieux disque rayé... Toujours la même rengaine. Et quand quelqu'un ose prétendre qu'il est content de son MacBook, une petite attaque gratuite...


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

ouaaaaaa je suis connu du  forum !


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2006)

@bertrand
Si tu crois que trouver plusieurs dizaine voir centaine de malheureux suffit &#224; d&#233;montrer qu'un produit est merdique, alors tous les produits de ce monde le sont, Mac Mini et Mercedes SLK y compris.

C'est faire preuve de peu d'intelligence que de g&#233;n&#233;raliser &#224; partir de cas particuliers. D'ailleurs on pourrait tr&#232;s bien suivre ce m&#234;me mod&#232;le dans l'autre sens, ce qui donnerait:

Au vu des centaines d'avis positifs que j'ai lu sur le MacBook, il est clair que c'est une machine parfaite et ceux qui disent avoir des probl&#232;mes doivent certainement &#234;tre des menteurs, c'est pas possible autrement.

Ce qui serait tout aussi faux et ridicule &#233;videment...


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> @bertrand
> Si tu crois que trouver plusieurs dizaine voir centaine de malheureux suffit &#224; d&#233;montrer qu'un produit est merdique, alors tous les produits de ce monde le sont, Mac Mini et Mercedes SLK y compris.
> 
> C'est faire preuve de peu d'intelligence que de g&#233;n&#233;raliser &#224; partir de cas particuliers. D'ailleurs on pourrait tr&#232;s bien suivre ce m&#234;me mod&#232;le dans l'autre sens, ce qui donnerait:
> ...


A la sortie du MacBook, Bertrand a choisi d'acheter je crois un PowerBook d'occase (ou de destockage, je sais plus) au lieu d'un MacBook. Il lui faut &#233;videmment se persuader &#224; tout prix qu'il n'a pas &#224; regretter ce choix pour le moins singulier...

De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on, il est possible, je l'admets, que certains possesseurs de MacBook (ou d'un autre mod&#232;le) minimisent les d&#233;fauts de leur nouveau joujou.

Ceci dit, s'il &#233;tait totalement satisfait de son achat (par rapport au MacBook sur lequel il lorgnait au tout d&#233;but), viendrait-il encore hanter ce forum avec ce besoin de d&#233;nigrer le MacBook ?


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on, il est possible, je l'admets, que certains possesseurs de MacBook (ou d'un autre mod&#232;le) minimisent les d&#233;fauts de leur nouveau joujou.



Je sais pas, peut &#234;tre, mais perso quand un d&#233;faut me g&#232;ne je fais r&#233;parer ou rembourser, pour preuve j'avais fait rembourser mon MacBook qui jaunissait.

Donc si ces personnes "minimises" des d&#233;fauts qu'ont leur MacBook, c'est &#224; mon avis que ces d&#233;fauts ne les d&#233;rangent pas.
Apr&#232;s &#233;videment chacun &#224; son niveau de tol&#233;rance.

Si ces utilisateurs sont content de leur MacBook tel qu'il est, alors pourquoi s'amuseraient ils &#224; pr&#233;tendre le contraire??? Pour faire plaisir &#224; Bertrand? 

Et puis quoi encore!!! On est dans une soci&#233;t&#233; d&#233;mocratique ou la libert&#233; de pens&#233;e existe, et heureusement, qu'est ce que ca serait chiant sinon  T'imagine: que des Bertrand roulant en Mercedes SLK chapeaut&#233;es par un Mac Mini? Non merci!!



> Ceci dit, s'il &#233;tait totalement satisfait de son achat (par rapport au MacBook sur lequel il lorgnait au tout d&#233;but), viendrait-il encore hanter ce forum avec ce besoin de d&#233;nigrer le MacBook ?



Oui c'est une question qu'on peut se poser...

De m&#234;me s'il avait achet&#233; un MacBook et qu'il en &#233;tait satisfait, il aurait certainement &#233;t&#233; le premier &#224; le d&#233;fendre corps et &#226;me au vu de comment il met en avant son Mac Mini et sa Mercedes SLK qui sont pourtant des produits qui ont, comme tous produits, leur lot de m&#233;contents.


----------



## Belisaire (30 Août 2006)

Bon, on va pas passer la No&#235;l sur le cas Bertrand !  
Qu'il retourne &#224; ses petites activit&#233;s et nous, aux n&#244;tres.

Plus on va essayer de lui d&#233;montrer que son point de vue est irrationnel, plus il va alimenter la discussion. Principe de base du Troll.

*Fin du film :*
M&#234;me si cela fend le coeur &#224; certains, nous ne pouvons rien pour cet individu souffrant atrocement de d&#233;soeuvrement et de solitude qui vient chercher un peu de r&#233;confort sur les fora. 
[D&#233;but de la musique avec violons / Ambiance cr&#233;pusculaire] Il nous faut l'abandonner &#224; sa folie et &#224; sa mercedes, &#224; ses certitudes et &#224; ses chemisettes saumon 
[Gros-plan sur la gourmette de Bertrand / Travelling vers ses yeux qui se brouillent de larmes] Aller amis macusers, nous devons partir pour nous sauver ou rester et sombrer avec lui.
[Sandrinne sanglotte / R&#233;solution sur le visage de Frodon / Supermoquette mange un mars glac&#233; / coup de tonnerre / ombres et lumi&#232;res sur les visages] Allez !
[La communaut&#233; des macusers s'&#233;loigne / Dans le lointain, Bertrand se pend avec les deux d&#233;s &#224; jouer en mousse qui pendouillaient &#224; son r&#233;tro de Mercdes / g&#233;n&#233;rique de fin]


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> *Fin du film :*
> Même si cela fend le coeur à certains, nous ne pouvons rien pour cet individu souffrant atrocement de désoeuvrement et de solitude qui vient chercher un peu de réconfort sur les fora.
> [Début de la musique avec violons / Ambiance crépusculaire] Il nous faut l'abandonner à sa folie et à sa mercedes, à ses certitudes et à ses chemisettes saumon
> [Gros-plan sur la gourmette de Bertrand / Travelling vers ses yeux qui se brouillent de larmes] Aller amis macusers, nous devons partir pour nous sauver ou rester et sombrer avec lui.
> ...



Tu travailles dans le cinéma, toi non ? .....t'es scénariste ? réalisateur ?

J'peux avoir un autographe ?  

...En tout cas, c'est une belle fin ...


----------



## Belisaire (30 Août 2006)

Un peu... j'enseigne


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Août 2006)

pourquoi je sanglote moi ?? je suis de nature heureuse !:love: :love:  et je suis une femme heureuse de la vie avec mon mac(book)  
il faut que tu changes le scénario


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

Attends, moi, j'ai même pas été pris au casting...


----------



## béné (30 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Attends, moi, j'ai même pas été pris au casting...


 

ba..euh...et moi?
dans le role de la figurante devant la Boucherie Robert...nan?!!!


----------



## Belisaire (30 Août 2006)

Bon, il faut que j'vous dise qu'on a eu un problème à la prod : le macbook avec les fiches de salaires et le bon scénario est... en rade


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2006)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il faut que j'vous dise qu'on a eu un problème à la prod : le macbook avec les fiches de salaires et le bon scénario est... en rade



Passes le en Target firewire et récupère les données 

Et sinon on t'a jamais appris à faire des Backups? Tu attends Time Machine ou quoi?


----------



## Daz (30 Août 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> *Ok, les jeunes,*
> ... et impressionner par de petits switchers mal &#233;lev&#233;s ou ing&#233;nieurs &#233;cervel&#233;s.
> Je d&#233;nonce d'autant plus volontiers et honn&#234;tement ce pauvre Macbook ou Mac de pauvre (syndrome Logan)



Ben voila j'observais le d&#233;bat d'un oeil humide et empli de compassion mais maintenant je me sens vis&#233;... Rhaaaa, foutu sens de l'honneur, vivement que jeunesse se passe, tiens.

Bref je trouve &#233;galement les raccourcis employ&#233;s dans l'argumentaire un peu faciles et quant &#224; la derni&#232;re phrase, apr&#232;s avoir vu l'avatar, qui pr&#233;sente pompeusement un capot de SLK et un Mac Mini, j'ose esp&#233;rer un 32eme degr&#233; salutaire.

Je sais, je ne compte que 2 posts &#224; mon actif mais je viens de switcher, je ne suis donc qu'un newbie de plus &#224; ne pas consid&#233;rer... Heureusement qu'Apple ne r&#233;fl&#233;chit pas comme les ayatollahs de sa communaut&#233; sinon vous seriez 3 &#224; peigner la girafe en vous plaignant du -faible- nombre de sorties...

Kikooooooo (<= c'est pour renforcer l'aspect jeune con de l'ensemble, yeeha)


----------



## samoussa (30 Août 2006)

Pour en revenir au débat, je ne pense pas que le macbook soit un model raté...malheureusement.

Je pense tout simplement qu'apple a changé de stratégie marketing et que son premier "coup" s'appelle le macbook. Pas tres cher, mais pas tres bien  La meilleur preuve est cette histoire de model noir à 200 *de plus. Comme les bagnoles avec meinture metal. 
Le probleme avec le macbook c'est que pour son prix qui n'est quand même pas rien, tu risque de te retrouver un beau matin avec ta portiere sur les pieds ou ta carrosserie qui gondole au soleil. Mais c'est pas grave car ça ne l'empeche pas de rouler, et puis c'est même normal vu que c'est une entrée de gamme


----------



## Daz (30 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au débat, je ne pense pas que le macbook soit un model raté...malheureusement.
> 
> Je pense tout simplement qu'apple a changé de stratégie marketing et que son premier "coup" s'appelle le macbook. Pas tres cher, mais pas tres bien  La meilleur preuve est cette histoire de model noir à 200 *de plus. Comme les bagnoles avec meinture metal.
> Le probleme avec le macbook c'est que pour son prix qui n'est quand même pas rien, tu risque de te retrouver un beau matin avec ta portiere sur les pieds ou ta carrosserie qui gondole au soleil. Mais c'est pas grave car ça ne l'empeche pas de rouler, et puis c'est même normal vu que c'est une entrée de gamme



Si j'osais, je dirais que le Macbook est à Apple ce que la 944 était à Porsche... Un produit d'appel. Mais j'ose pas finalement.  

Maintenant il faut bien reconnaître que l'on se rappelle plus des mauvais côtés que des bons sur un forum. Donc forcément l'objectivité du feedback... <tousse>


----------



## Marvin_R (30 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme avec le macbook c'est que pour son prix qui n'est quand même pas rien, tu risque de te retrouver un beau matin avec ta portiere sur les pieds ou ta carrosserie qui gondole au soleil. Mais c'est pas grave car ça ne l'empeche pas de rouler, et puis c'est même normal vu que c'est une entrée de gamme



Tu devrais relire ton topic, je crois que ton résumé est un peu inexact.
Non, le MB n'est pas parfait, mais loin d'être raté non plus. Et globalement d'une qualité tout à fait satisfaisante, même pour de l'entrée de gamme.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Août 2006)

Personnelement je trouve que le paradoxe entre la signature de ce Monsieur Bertrand et ses propos est assez génial.

"HALTE AU MAUVAIS ESPRIT, RESTONS POSITIF " après avoir lu 50 lignes de critiques pas forcement utiles je trouve ça assez fort...


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:
			
		

> "HALTE AU MAUVAIS ESPRIT, RESTONS POSITIF " apr&#232;s avoir lu 50 lignes de critiques pas forcement utiles je trouve &#231;a assez fort...


&#199;a fait partie de son ironie sur les soi-disants MacBookUsers b&#233;ats.

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais eu un ordinateur aussi performant (par rapport aux mod&#232;les existants de l'&#233;poque d'achat) et aussi bon march&#233;.
Mon iMac G5 ne me sert plus que pour faire tourner des applis Classic (j'ai encore la suite Adobe en Classic &#224; amortir...) ou pour profiter du confort d'un &#233;cran 20" (n'ayant pas encore d'&#233;cran externe pour mon MacBook).

Pour le reste, c'est MacBook !


----------



## laf (31 Août 2006)

Daz a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant il faut bien reconnaître que l'on se rappelle plus des mauvais côtés que des bons sur un forum. Donc forcément l'objectivité du feedback... <tousse>




C'est évidemment vrai. Mais quand il s'agit (et c'est très souvent le cas sur Macgé) de membres ancien du forums qui participaient bien avant leur achat de MB qui viennent te raconter qu'ils ont des gros pb avec, ce n'est plus tout à fait vrai.

Autant, je suis ok pour ne pas tenir compte du nb de plaintes de personnes qui arrivent sur le forum avec un pb sur leur MB, autant les anciens qui en ont acheté un qui a des soucis sont quand même assez nombreux. Sans compter ceux qui en ont eu plusieurs défectueux.


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

si  ma mercedes SLK  avait aprés trois changement la portiere qui  grince même si  mon  pére à  toujours eu  des classe S ,  je pense que je n'acheterai plus de SLK ...
mais toujours des mercedes pour la qualité globale.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Ni d'iBook &#224; cause des s&#233;ries &#224; carte-m&#232;res foireuses etc... on peut y passer toutes les gammes.


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

Acheter un macbook ce n'est pas comme tenter de suter des chutes du niagarra en slip, mais c'est plus perilleux que d'acheter une sucette au march&#233; de bonbon du coin.

( message cours, ans trop  de fautes,  pharmacos devrait avoir le courrage de me lire )

Gandalfkilla : in  the redemption  path


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

&#231;a serai bien de recarder un peu le sujet avant une fermeture


----------



## sandrine91 (31 Août 2006)

excusez ma franchise mais je pense que ce sujet aurait dû être fermé depuis bien longtemps vu le peu d'objectivité du créateur du sujet


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

d'autant plus que ce n'est pas un modèle raté    

et de surcroit l'initiateur de cette idée n'a pas d'arguments valide


----------



## Lebowski58 (31 Août 2006)

Depuis sa sortie on le casse à mort ce pauvre macbook il faudrait songer à arreter quoi.
Ce portable n'est pas si mal que ça il faudrait voir à être un peu objectif, ca me parrait inévitable que sur la production d'un modèle il y ai quelques ratés, c'est regrétable, et puis vous n'allez pas me dire que sur les ibooks il n'y avait aucun problèmes.
Le point le plus regretable pour ce portable c'est l'absence de carte graphique la puce de chez intel est vraiment peu performante et il ne faudrait pas vouloir jouer à des jeux récents, autre point négatif: la température, on pourai y faire cuire un oeuf. 
A part ça la machine tourne bien il n'y a pas de problèmes, Mac OS X est un éxellent système, et il est beau.
Apple a fait une belle machine, de là à dire que c'est le meilleur portable du marché non,
mais ce produit reste très satisfaisant (le thinkpad me branchait beaucoup, mais trop chèr
snif).
Bah de toute façon chacun sait que sur les forums on n'entend que les mécontents et jamai
ceux qui sont satisfais.


----------



## nepto (31 Août 2006)

Justement aujourd'hui, je viens de constater que quand le macbook est fermé l'écran dépasse d'un coté mais pas de l'autre...Trop drôle les finitions du macbook.

Macbook n'est pas raté, mais sans doute un peu baclé.


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

les mac book  noire déconne aussi 
sa me rassure


----------



## Marvin_R (31 Août 2006)

nepto a dit:
			
		

> Macbook n'est pas raté, mais sans doute un peu baclé.



Je n'ai jamais eu d'iBook, mais j'ai vu quelques photos, et il me semblait pas qu'ils étaient ajustés au dixième de millimètre près.


----------



## Daz (31 Août 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> C'est évidemment vrai. Mais quand il s'agit (et c'est très souvent le cas sur Macgé) de membres ancien du forums qui participaient bien avant leur achat de MB qui viennent te raconter qu'ils ont des gros pb avec, ce n'est plus tout à fait vrai.
> 
> Autant, je suis ok pour ne pas tenir compte du nb de plaintes de personnes qui arrivent sur le forum avec un pb sur leur MB, autant les anciens qui en ont acheté un qui a des soucis sont quand même assez nombreux. Sans compter ceux qui en ont eu plusieurs défectueux.



Ok mais... Ca signifie quoi? Que si une machine est désavouée par des membres expérimentés c'est sûr que ça reflète la réalité? Expérience ou pas, quand on a un produit à 1300 qui part en vrille, on gueule et c'est bien normal. Avant d'être des membres confirmés ce sont avant tout des clients au même titre que les nouveaux, donc je maintiens: 

on se rappelle plus des mauvais côtés que des bons sur un forum.


----------



## laf (31 Août 2006)

Je me suis mal exprimé.
Je ne dis pas que parce qu'ils sont anciens sur le forum, leur avis est plus représentatif.
Je dis qu'ils étaient présents ici avant la commercialisation du MB et que donc, après leur achat, ils ont donné leurs impressions. Si les modèles à problèmes étaient si peu nombreux, la plupart des anciens nous auraient dit "super mon MB, il marche nickel". Or, c'est loin d'être le cas.

Ceci étant, tu as bien raison, cela ne démontre rien. Ca diffuse simplement un doute qui pour moi, pour l'instant est rédhibitoire et m'empêche d'acheter cette machine qui pourtant me fait bien envie. Alors j'attends avec mon i-book qui lui, fonctionne parfaitement, ça c'est une certitude.

La seule solution serait des chiffres officiels d'Apple. Mais c'est pas pour demain je pense.:mouais:


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2006)

Lebowski58 a dit:
			
		

> Le point le plus regretable pour ce portable c'est l'absence de carte graphique la puce de chez intel est vraiment peu performante et il ne faudrait pas vouloir jouer &#224; des jeux r&#233;cents, autre point n&#233;gatif: la temp&#233;rature, on pourai y faire cuire un oeuf.



La je ne suis pas d'accord...
Il y a bien d'autre PC portable d'entr&#233;e de gamme qui ont eux aussi un chipset graphique intel GMA.
Apple a plac&#233; le Macbook en entr&#233;e de gamme pour concurrencer ces PC portables moches, lourds, peu autonomes et pour aussi attirer des PCistes vers le monde Apple.
Le choix de la puce graphique se justifie dans ce cas, car cela donne une machine polyvalente, qui s'en sort sur tous les terrains sauf le jeu.... mais les PCs d'entr&#233;e de gamme c'est kif kif. Pour trouver un portable PC qui dispose d'un vrai carte graphique pour faire tourner les derniers jeux en full 3D, full r&#233;solution et d&#233;tail, et bien faut y mettre le prix: un prix &#233;quivalent ou plus cher qu'un macbook pro !

Donc pour finir, le macbook est pr&#233;vu pour une certaine utilisation (pas trop pour les jeux) et est bien &#233;quip&#233; pour cela. Il ne faut pas lui en demander outre mesure. Sinon, c'est comme demander &#224; une Renault clio de se mesurer &#224; un BmW s&#233;rie 3 ou une porche 911.

Enfin, pour la temp&#233;rature, faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus...j'ai connu des portables PC autant sinon plus chaud que le macbook. De plus, depuis le correctif du firmware SMC, les choses se sont arrang&#233;es. Et je vous assure que l'on peut l'utiliser en short en le mettant sur les genoux, et m&#234;me en plein &#233;t&#233; .... dans le sud !


----------



## divoli (31 Août 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Et je vous assure que l'on peut l'utiliser en short en le mettant sur les genoux, et m&#234;me en plein &#233;t&#233; .... dans le sud !


Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous &#224; vouloir utiliser un portable en &#233;tant en short et sur les genoux ? :hein:

C'est dingue, &#231;a ! 

Vous voulez en faire un test de r&#233;f&#233;rence, ou quoi ? 

Est-ce que vous &#234;tes s&#251;r que cela rentre dans l'utilisation normal d'un portable ? 

Et puis la temp&#233;rature, elle n'a rien d'extraordinaire...


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous à vouloir utiliser un portable en étant en short et sur les genoux ? :hein:



Je te rasure, le plus souvent il est posé sur mon bureau......c'était juste une allusion pour ceux qui disent qu'il chauffe trop !


----------



## divoli (31 Août 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> c'était juste une allusion pour ceux qui disent qu'il chauffe trop !




Ben, ils n'ont jamais utilisé de portable, alors... 

Cela fait longtemps que j'entends ce genre d'ânerie, et ce depuis bien avant l'apparition du macbook...


----------



## Pomme (31 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais eu d'iBook, mais j'ai vu quelques photos, et il me semblait pas qu'ils étaient ajustés au dixième de millimètre près.




C'est vrai, le miens avait le "trackpad" de travers, celui d'un ami était parfait...:mouais: 

Le Macbook que j'ai reçu est vraiment nickel coyé assemblage, dommâge son isight ne fonctionne pas...:rose:


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

hum pour le prix d'un mac book  noir 
je te trouve un  portable pour jouer correct moi,  certe il  ya l'ecran 13.3 mais pour  1500 ta un laptop PC avec une 7600 GS  ou au  pire une 7300.
Or ca fait tourner pas mal  de jeux cette petite bete même avec 1go  de ram  (le standard PC ) et un T2400  


mais le mac book  est bien pour la bureautique.
pour jouer,  on  va pas revenir sur la question. le macbook  n'est pas un  laptop  multimedia ou  alors avec un  usage limité. 
et les mac n'ont jamais été des objets adaptés aux jeux.


----------



## Frodon (1 Septembre 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Si les mod&#232;les &#224; probl&#232;mes &#233;taient si peu nombreux, la plupart des anciens nous auraient dit "super mon MB, il marche nickel". Or, c'est loin d'&#234;tre le cas.



Je vois pas pourquoi? Un ancien n'a pas moins ou plus de chance de tomber sur un mod&#232;le d&#233;fectueux.

Ca change strictement rien que ca soit un ancien ou un nouveau qui tombe sur un mod&#232;le d&#233;fectueux, de m&#234;me que ca change rien sur le niveau de tol&#233;rance.
Chacun &#224; son niveau d'exigence, qu'il soit ancien ou nouveau sur le forum n'a rien &#224; voir avec ca. De m&#234;me la malchance de tomber sur un mod&#232;le d&#233;fectueux n'a rien &#224; voir avec l'anciennet&#233; du contributeur sur le forum.

Cet argument ne tient donc pas la route. Quelqu'un qui tombe sur un mod&#232;le qui ne le satisfait pas vis &#224; vis de ses crit&#232;res qu'il s'est fix&#233;, qu'il soit ancien ou nouveau sur les forums viendra faire par de ses d&#233;sagr&#233;ments, et c'est bien normal.


----------



## Marvin_R (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> hum pour le prix d'un mac book  noir
> je te trouve un  portable pour jouer correct moi



Cool, ben investi dans un PC. Au revoir.



> mais le mac book  est bien pour la bureautique.
> pour jouer,  on  va pas revenir sur la question. le macbook  n'est pas un  laptop  multimedia ou  alors avec un  usage limité.



Quoi t'es encore là ?
Mais oui on le sait, on peut rien faire sur un MB à part de la bureautique, achète un PC je te dis.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas pourquoi? Un ancien n'a pas moins ou plus de chance de tomber sur un mod&#232;le d&#233;fectueux.


Oui, je plussoie, puisque sans &#234;tre un grand ancien, j'&#233;tais quand m&#234;me sur les forums MacG bien avant la sortie du MacBook, et je pense que je peux t&#233;moigner au titre d'"ancien" :

_Mon MacBook marche nickel.
_


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

J'ai  jamais dit qu'on  ne pouvait rien  faire il  ne faut pas exagerer 
J'ai  modéré mes propos en  plus ! 

Faut pas se sentir agresser tous de suite !

J'ai  juste recadré les chose et dit des verités, il  n'y a pas de quoi s'etouffer ! 

Apres regarder un DVD sur  un 13.3 avec des enceintes pas geniales, ou  faire du montage avec 512 Mo  de ram as u wish.
l'usage multimedia du  macbook  est limité mais c'est acceptable pour beaucoup.

De toute facon  c'est pas se qu'on  lui  demande  et ce n'est pas ce que JE lui  demande. 

Et ne me dis pas se que je dois acheter, je fais se que je veux avec mes ch...


----------



## gondawa (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> J'ai  jamais dit qu'on  ne pouvait rien  faire il  ne faut pas exagerer
> J'ai  mod&#233;r&#233; mes propos en  plus !
> 
> Faut pas se sentir agresser tous de suite !
> ...


Ca rime a rien vos propos. Chaque machine a des particularit&#233;s, si un type achete un macbook pour jouer .. bah c'est une clinge. Si c'est pour la mobilit&#233; .. ah &#231;a c'est d&#233;ja mieux. 
En somme, si il n'existait qu'un seul model d'ordi, il serait impayable car il devrait avoir TOUT!! meme le macbook pro n'est pas au top du top. 

Du coup, faut pas critiquer une machine car elle a une mauvaise carte 3d, un petit &#233;cran ...  Ya toujours des gens qui vont acheter une Fiat et croire qu'ils roulent en FERRARI (&#231;a c'est le summum ...), bah c'est pareil pour un ordi. On achete en fonction des besoins, son ordinateur. Niveau perfe et niveau finitions (mnt le probleme de fabrication c'est autre chose)

Y a des gens qui vont acheter bien qu'on leur dit que c'est pas fait pour (BRICOLEURS !!!!!!!) et tant pis pour eux. Est-ce que le macbook est fait pour regarder un dvd ? Bah sur mon lit oui, mais dans mon salon non. Ah merde j'aurai pas du acheter un macbook alors 

Je vois qu'il y a toujours des "pol&#233;miques" quand tu postes qqch, c'est marrant


----------



## Fondug (1 Septembre 2006)

Mouais, tout ça c'est quand même une question de point de vue, de cadre de référence. Alors tu peux écrire 80 pages sur une forum, ce que perçoivent les uns ne sera pas ce que perçoivent les autres.

Tiens, ptêt même que si je file mon macbook (nan nan, pas la peine les MP) à qq'un d'autre, il lui trouvera ceci ou cela.

J'ai changé de voiture en novembre et je suis allé faire un tour sur un forum spécialisé de la marque. Pfiou, en gros, il paraitrait que j'ai acheté la pire bouse du monde automobile. Bah moi j'la trouve trés bien et ceux qui sont montés dedans aussi.

Bref, prendre des avis sur un forum mais le plus important, c'est de prendre un peu de recul...


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Septembre 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il y a toujours des "pol&#233;miques" quand tu postes qqch, c'est marrant


 
Tu as remarqu&#233; toi aussi !

Et en plus ca relance toujours sur le m&#234;me sujet :
-on peut pas jouer sur le macbook
- le macbook n'a pas de carte graphique
- le macbook j'aime pas mais je vais m'en acheter un      



> J'ai chang&#233; de voiture en novembre et je suis all&#233; faire un tour sur un forum sp&#233;cialis&#233; de la marque. Pfiou, en gros, il paraitrait que j'ai achet&#233; la pire bouse du monde automobile. Bah moi j'la trouve tr&#233;s bien et ceux qui sont mont&#233;s dedans aussi.


 
T'as quoi comme voiture ???


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2006)

:modo: Si ça continu comme ça la fermeture est proche :modo:​


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Quoi ? la fermeture aussi est mal clips&#233;e ? quel mod&#232;le de merde


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? la fermeture aussi est mal clipsée ? quel modèle de merde


 
hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi .........................


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

ta acheter une traban ? 
arf merde.


non  mais le macbook  est une bonne solution adapté aux besoins d'un  grand nombre de personnes avec ses qualité ( finition ? , proc, OS, écran, design, autonomie...) 

mais aussi  ces défauts.

sans vouloir refoutre la merde il  existe des laptops 12pce ou 14 pcs avec une trés bonne autonomie et une bonne carte vidéeo dédié et déconnectable pour prolonger l'autonomie. est ce ta ferrari ? 

Tous les gouts sont dans la nature 

Le macbook  n'est pas raté ! kawabunga la polémik !


----------



## Pomme (1 Septembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire que le Macbook soit un ordi raté, mais nous savons tous qu'il se vend très bien et qu'Apple cherche une usine supplémentaire pour le produire...ça me rappel une histoire similaire dans le domaine de l'automobile où le modèle d'une certaine marque avait rencontré un grand succès en peu de temps, le constucteur avait tellement mis la pression sur les fournisseurs pour qu'ils livrent les pièces à temps, que ces derniers n'ont eu d'autres choix que de "laisser tomber les contrôles qualité" des pièces afin de se consacrer exclusivement à la production...résultat, c'est le réseau de revendeurs qui a dû reprendre tout ce tas de voitures "à défauts", mais celà coûtait moins cher que d'arrêter l'usine...peut-être qu'avec le Macbook il se passe la même chose...:mouais:


----------



## shango (1 Septembre 2006)

J'ai ach&#233;t&#233; ce macbook et il convient parfaitement &#224; mes besoins. Je le trouve assez compact pour le transporter et assez grand gr&#226;ce au 16:9&#232;me pour regarder des films. Il prmet le dual boot avec windows ce qui m'est indispensable (&#233;cole oblige..). Au niveau de la puissance il permet de profiter tr&#232;s agr&#233;ablement des applications multim&#233;dia.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> sans vouloir refoutre la merde il  existe des laptops 12pce ou 14 pcs avec une trés bonne autonomie et une bonne carte vidéeo dédié et déconnectable pour prolonger l'autonomie. est ce ta ferrari ?


Et à quel prix ? ça m'intéresse pasque moi les macs


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilite-Telephonie/Ordinateurs-Portables/Ordinateurs-Portables-de-Marque/SONY/376002-Portable-Vaio-VGN-SZ2XP-C-Intel-Core-Duo-T2500-2-0-GHz-Ecran-13-3.htm#2

Vaio  

un  poil  plus chére tout de même j'en  conviens 
6 h d'autonomie avec une batterie.
7400 tC par contre


----------



## Pomme (1 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas Bertrand aura ouvert là un sacré sujet!...270 posts!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilite-Telephonie/Ordinateurs-Portables/Ordinateurs-Portables-de-Marque/SONY/376002-Portable-Vaio-VGN-SZ2XP-C-Intel-Core-Duo-T2500-2-0-GHz-Ecran-13-3.htm#2
> 
> Vaio
> 
> ...


Ah ouais, au prix du MB Pro quoi


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilite-Telephonie/Ordinateurs-Portables/Ordinateurs-Portables-de-Marque/SONY/376002-Portable-Vaio-VGN-SZ2XP-C-Intel-Core-Duo-T2500-2-0-GHz-Ecran-13-3.htm#2
> 
> Vaio
> 
> ...


Non mais t'as vu le prix ?  
presque 2300 euros... Pour &#231;a, t'as 2 MacBooks.  (donc 12 heures d'autonomie au total  )

Bon, on s'&#233;loigne, l&#224;...
La question d'origine est : le MacBook, un mod&#232;le rat&#233; ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

c'est un  excellent rapport qualité prix si  l'on souhaite un  ordinateur facilement transportable avec une autonomie correct ( 4H  là )  et une puissance sympathique dans une boite agreable à  regarder même si c'est plus un 15 pce qu'un 13.3.



ce n'est pas une excellent model si  l'on voit l'ensemble des problémes survenu , resolus ou  non et si l'on  prend en  compte la stupidité de n'avoir mis que 512 Mo  de ram. Le GMA étant normale si l'on voulait garder la sacro sainte autonomie. APPLE n'estpas sony quand il  s'agit d'innover. 
Sinon  le macbook  noire c'est du  foutage de gueule et ca, des fois sa m'embete 
 " u want to be a star ? u want to be the one ? Take the black  one !!!! " 
bien jouer au niveau  marqueting puisqu'ils vont prendre du  pognon  la dessus mais franchement c'est la premiere fois que je vois ca. mac book  = bijou accessoire de mode :rateau: 


BE A STAR  


( sinon le mac book  pro  ne fait pas  12 pce,  sa carte video n'est pas déconnectable et son autonomie est pas à  la hauteur d'un serie Z, il  est chere mais il est en  matiere de star lui  aussi, et tu peux lui mettre 2 batteries. Pour les 2 mac book, sa prend aussi  4 fois plus de place )


----------



## Fondug (1 Septembre 2006)

Gandalfkiller, apple est côté en bourse et doit publier ses résultats assez fréquemment, si si...


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

tous les trimestres oui .... et ? 
je ne vois pas le probléme  et le rapport ?


----------



## Fondug (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> tous les trimestres oui .... et ?
> je ne vois pas le probléme et le rapport ?


 
ben rien, si ce n'est que leur but est de faire du pognon, pas des machines top pour pas cher


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

si  leur machine n'avait aucun avantages personne ne les acheterait.
or les mac ne sont pas des pakard bell 

ASUS fait bien des laptops pour l'argent ( ba oui il faut bien se nourir ) ca ne les empechent pas d'essayer de faire les meilleurs produits, tout comme DELL, SONY ou  APPLE. 

DOnc  leur but est de vendre le maximum de produit qui  leur coute le minimum.
jusque là comme tous le monde. APPLE à cependant la particularité d'être une marque à  part qui  le fait payer aussi, avec une forte identité et un large facteur de differenciation qu'est OSX mais aussi  sont design.

Ils vont donc tenter de faire le meilleur rapport  benef / Vente
si  le produit est trop  pourrit personne ne va l'acheter
si il  est trop  bien ils vont perdre de l'argent.


----------



## Fondug (1 Septembre 2006)

j'aurai mieux fait d'me taire...


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2006)

:modo: ch&#233;rie &#231;a va couper  :modo:


----------

